# Sono così triste



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

*Sono così triste*

Aiuto....lui la tradisce con me....e io soffro xkè nn mi da abbastanza tempo..nn lo vedo molto...usciamo poco insieme....lei è un cesso obeso...e io dicono che sn bella.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 soffro tanto..ma nn so fare a meno di lui..lo amo...ho avuto la mia prima volta con lui e voglio stare solo con lui..ma tutto qst è chiedere troppo


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

*Amante seria?*

scusa ma sono senza parole...


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

come mai?se posso?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Aiuto....lui la tradisce con me....e io soffro xkè nn mi da abbastanza tempo..nn lo vedo molto...usciamo poco insieme....lei è un cesso obeso...e io dicono che sn bella....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 posso supporre tu abbia 18anni e lui e la di lui moglie 35circa? e magari un figlio?
Sai a volte, dopo gravidanza, può darsi che il corpo di una donna cambi.
Beata gioventù! E se lei era bella tu lo amavi meno? O lui ti amava meno?


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

No..io ho 18 anni..e lui ne ha 24...nn sn sposati...sn quasi 2 anni che sn fidanzati..e nn riesco a capire come faccia...visto che nn credo la ami..da quello che vedo e sento


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

*Ehm*

... cesso obesa, la tua prima volta... non ce la faccio sorry...


----------



## Old alesera (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> No..io ho 18 anni..e lui ne ha 24...nn sn sposati...sn quasi 2 anni che sn fidanzati..e nn riesco a capire come faccia...visto che nn credo la ami..da quello che vedo e sento


 
se ti amava stava con te no? e lasciava il cesso


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

madonna....ti sconvolgi con poco è?


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Non centra...lo so che nn mi ama.....nn ama lei..e ama me?nn credo..x ora mi vuole solo bene..lo capisco


----------



## Old alesera (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> madonna....ti sconvolgi con poco è?


 
bè come prima volta potevi avere di meglio e comunque noto una punta di presunzione in te...lei è un cesso....ma te non sei una santa

lascia stare uno che sta con due ragazze...già a 24 anni poi...e poi dicono che i giovani sono idealisti


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Non centra...lo so che nn mi ama.....nn ama lei..e ama me?nn credo.*.x ora mi vuole solo bene*..lo capisco


----------



## Old alesera (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Non centra...lo so che nn mi ama.....nn ama lei..e ama me?nn credo..x ora mi vuole solo bene..lo capisco


 
ah sei passata da Ti amo a ti voglio bene?

chiaro segno...hai già rotto le palle


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

amanteSeria, posso farti una domanda? prima di scrivere qui ti sei letta un po' di post precedenti? hai per caso notato le storie precedenti postate qui? ti sei fatta un'idea della tua storia rapportata a quelle? 

nn è una polemica, è solo che per capirsi meglio e bene leggere le storie precedenti...


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

No guarda..tu nn mi conosci...nn sn io a dirlo che è un cesso....e poi lasciamo perdere il cesso..io sto male...sn una ragazza seria...è successo dalle circostanze..solo xk ci ho lavorato insieme e mi ci sn affezzionata...innamorata


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

che centra?qst è un forum....si parla di qst...nn centra se è una cosa molto importante o poco...la cosa che è certa è che tutti soffriamo


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2008)

*cesso d'amarti*

ma va che roba...


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Se nn le passi..nn puoi capire


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

amanteSeria, mi dici un paio di cose: il venerdì sera tu che fai? vai in disco e incontri altri ragazzi...?


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> No guarda..tu nn mi conosci...nn sn io a dirlo che è un cesso....e poi lasciamo perdere il cesso..io sto male...sn una ragazza seria...è successo dalle circostanze..solo xk ci ho lavorato insieme e mi ci sn affezzionata...innamorata


Beh se lo dice lui è tutta un'altra cosa...


----------



## Old alesera (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> No guarda..tu nn mi conosci...nn sn io a dirlo che è un cesso....e poi lasciamo perdere il cesso..io sto male...sn una ragazza seria...è successo dalle circostanze..solo xk ci ho lavorato insieme e mi ci sn affezzionata...innamorata


----------



## Old Anna A (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Se nn le passi..nn puoi capire


e bè certo...


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

no..sto a casa.....torno alle 11 a casa..dopo aver mangiato un panino nel bar del mio paese insieme alla mia amica....ecco che faccio


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Se nn le passi..nn puoi capire


questo è un atteggiamento che farà scaldare gli animi... insisto: *prima di parlare è meglio leggere le storie degli altri*...


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Se nn le passi..nn puoi capire



secondo me sei solo uno che sta provocando.


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Infatti..grazie  belledejour


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> no..sto a casa.....torno alle 11 a casa..dopo aver mangiato un panino nel bar del mio paese insieme alla mia amica....ecco che faccio


no, mi ricordavi un'altra ragazza che aveva il tuo stesso modo di rapportarsi.......


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Io nn sn cattiva...credetemi....volevo solo parlare e sfogarmi


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> No..io ho 18 anni..e lui ne ha 24...nn sn sposati...sn quasi 2 anni che sn fidanzati..e nn riesco a capire come faccia...visto che nn credo la ami..da quello che vedo e sento


 ma perchè resta con lei se non la ama?


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Secondo me x soldi


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


>


C'è poco da ridere, i giovani d'oggi scrivono tutti così, pure a scuola!


----------



## Old alesera (7 Novembre 2008)

e noi siamo qui per aiutarti... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma te lo dico per farti riflettere NON SI DICE AD UNA PERSONA CESSO... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





hai 18 anni impara a rispettare gli altri...se vuoi rispetto.


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

che vuoi dire scusa????


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> e noi siamo qui per aiutarti...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Secondo me x soldi


 cioè?


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

cm fai ad avere rispetto quando di mezzo c'è la gelosia?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

*OT*

grande kid, ho letto ora la frase di jack torrence nella tua firma!!!!!


----------



## Old alesera (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Secondo me x soldi


 
18 anni...ideali senza frontiere


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

*ridi ridi*


----------



## Old alesera (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> cm fai ad avere rispetto quando di mezzo c'è la gelosia?





me mettiti nei panni del "cesso"

se lo facessero a te saresti felice?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

mettiamo i puntini AmanteSeria: scrivi in italiano esteso, per la comprensione di noi vecchiette del forum, grazie! 
Detto ciò: le circostanze sono che ti sei inanmorata. Vabbè, succede.
La differenza,c ome disse qui qualcuno, tra le persone, non è tra chi non cade mai e chi cade, ma nel come ci  si rialza dalla caduta. Mi spiego?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Aiuto....lui la tradisce con me....e io soffro xkè nn mi da abbastanza tempo..nn lo vedo molto...usciamo poco insieme....lei è un cesso obeso...e io dicono che sn bella....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se sei così bella, cercatene un altro, meriti di meglio che di un amante.


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> grande kid, ho letto ora la frase di jack torrence nella tua firma!!!!!


----------



## Old alesera (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


>


 
embè che dovrei fare? 

in realtà rido per non piangere tesò!


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

si ho capito...ma purtroppo nn posso farci nulla


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> si ho capito...ma purtroppo nn posso farci nulla


eh, vabbè, se tu nn puoi farci nulla, lui nn può farci nulla, noi che ci possiamo fare?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> No guarda..tu *nn* mi conosci...nn sn io a dirlo che è un cesso....e poi lasciamo perdere il cesso..io sto male...sn una ragazza seria...è successo dalle circostanze..solo *xk *ci ho lavorato insieme e mi ci *sn* *affezzionata*...innamorata


senti...ragazza seria..ehm...abbi pietà perfavore...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

per quotare e far capire con chi aprli devi cliccare su QUOTE in basso a destra del post. Il primo , quello senza ^^.


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti...ragazza seria..ehm...abbi pietà perfavore...


Ancora? Lasciateli stare sti giovani d'oggi!


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> per quotare e far capire con chi aprli devi cliccare su QUOTE in basso a destra del post. Il primo , quello senza ^^.


si ho capito


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Io nn sn cattiva...credetemi....volevo solo parlare e sfogarmi



guarda che non hai capito...siamo noi cattivi


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

ciao e benvenuta, qualche consiglio per "vivere bene qui" 

NoN scrivere come con gli sms il testo dei tuoi interventi perchè si capisce poco, perchè il computer è dotato di tastiera comoda, perchè l'ialiano è bello e qui ci piace nella sua forma estesa... !

Non arrabbiarti se ti si provoca ma serve per capire ed anche sdrammatizzare a volte.

Quota il testo a cui vuoi rispondere,1° pulsante a destra, se vuoi che non ci venga il singiozzo per saltare da un post all'altro e soprattutto è più veloce la comprensione.

Ti ringraziamo se ci userai queste cortesie....

Ps: per le veterane.. oggi mi sento bidella e ho riordinato l'aula..a voi!


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Il fatto è...che ho perso troppo x perdere lui


----------



## Old il_bambinello (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Il fatto è...che ho perso troppo x perdere lui


eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  nn ho capito


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> ciao e benvenuta, qualche consiglio per "vivere bene qui"
> 
> NoN scrivere come con gli sms il testo dei tuoi interventi perchè si capisce poco, perchè il computer è dotato di tastiera comoda, perchè l'ialiano è bello e qui ci piace nella sua forma estesa... !
> 
> ...


ok


----------



## Old alesera (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Il fatto è...che ho perso troppo x perdere lui


 
e cosa hai perso?


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

il_bambinello ha detto:


> eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 con lui ho perso la mia verginità..ed è + difficile mollare tutto


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> con lui ho perso la mia verginità..ed è + difficile mollare tutto



Perdere la verginità facendo l'amante è un caso più unico che raro....


----------



## Old alesera (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> con lui ho perso la mia verginità..ed è + difficile mollare tutto


 
eh capirai 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















scherzi a parte.....non è quello che hai perso ma quello che perderai

tempo su tempo....hai 18 anni dai!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> con lui ho perso la mia verginità..ed è + difficile mollare tutto


quella poi la ritrovi


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Perdere la verginità facendo l'amante è un caso più unico che raro....


appunto..lui è x quello che si è affezzionato


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> ok


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Aiuto....lui la tradisce con me....e io soffro xkè nn mi da abbastanza tempo..nn lo vedo molto...usciamo poco insieme*....lei è un cesso obeso...e io dicono che sn bella*....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ingrassa un pò allora


----------



## Old alesera (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quella poi la ritrovi


 
te Asu sei immacolata no?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> con lui ho perso la mia verginità..ed è + difficile mollare tutto


eh, giusto... gli hai dato un grande peso alla tua verginità, l'hai data ad uno impegnato che sta con un'altra...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> appunto..lui è x quello che si è affe*zzio*nato


arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Old alesera (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> appunto..lui è x quello che si è affezzionato


 
come un cagnolino!


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

bhè..x chi la propria verginità nn ha importanza..le mie parole sn vane..tanto ormai le donne nn hanno + principi


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> appunto..lui è x quello che si è affezzionato


io sono affezzzzionato ad una piantina che ho sul pc, ma nn le ho preso la verginità


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> bhè..x chi la propria verginità nn ha importanza..le mie parole sn vane..tanto ormai le donne nn hanno + principi


parole sante!
e non ci son più le mezze stagioni...


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


ha ragione la gelmini


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> appunto..lui è x quello che si è affezzionato


Ma a te il pensiero di custodire questo tuo dono per una persona libera e meritevole, non ti è mai passato per l'anticamera del cervello? E' un peccato sprecare la verginità così...


----------



## Old alesera (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> bhè..x chi la propria verginità nn ha importanza..le mie parole sn vane..tanto ormai le donne nn hanno + principi


 
eh già pensa che gira voce che anche la Carfagna lo sia (vergine)


----------



## Old alesera (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma a te il pensiero di custodire questo tuo dono per una persona libera e meritevole, non ti è mai passato per l'anticamera del cervello? E' un peccato sprecare la verginità così...


 
ma la trovi su E bay eh! a poco....


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma a te il pensiero di custodire questo tuo dono per una persona libera e meritevole, non ti è mai passato per l'anticamera del cervello? E' un peccato sprecare la verginità così...


kid però non dimenticare che _chi serba serba al gatto!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> bhè..x chi la propria verginità nn ha importanza..le mie parole sn vane..tanto ormai le donne nn hanno + principi


Hai proprio ragione!
Tu invece si vede che ne hai!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> bhè..x chi la propria verginità nn ha importanza..le mie parole sn vane..tanto ormai le donne nn hanno + principi


*altro chiaro sintomo di provocazione....* ti rifaccio la domanda: sei sicura di nn essere quella che il venerdì sera va in disco e la da a destra e a manca...? oppure quella che ha il marito che se la fa con la pecora...?


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> bhè..x chi la propria verginità nn ha importanza..le mie parole sn vane..tanto ormai le donne nn hanno + principi


Ussignur... ma sei Insonne in incognita?


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Hai proprio ragione!
> Tu invece si vede che ne hai!


intendendevi principi azzurri vero?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ussignur... ma sei Insonne in incognita?
















  a lui non avevo ancora pensato...


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> eh già pensa che gira voce che anche la Carfagna lo sia (vergine)


 Ma va? Non pensavo fosse della vergine...avrei detto più bilancia


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> *altro chiaro sintomo di provocazione....* ti rifaccio la domanda: sei sicura di nn essere quella che il venerdì sera va in disco e la da a destra e a manca...? oppure quella che ha il marito che se la fa con la pecora...?


senti..nn mi conosci..e nn puoi parlare così....io sn la classica ragazza seria che sta sempre in casa a fare le pulizie


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ussignur... ma sei Insonne in incognita?


no, dato lo scarso italiano e la voglia di provocare... poi è giovane e bimbetta come barby...


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> senti..nn mi conosci..e nn puoi parlare così....io sn la classica ragazza seria che sta sempre in casa a fare le pulizie


te l'ho detto..devi ingrassare un pò...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> senti..nn mi conosci..e nn puoi parlare così....io sn la classica ragazza seria che sta sempre in casa a fare le pulizie


evidentemente non t'impegni abbastanza col cesso (obeso)


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> no, dato lo scarso italiano e la voglia di provocare... poi è giovane e bimbetta come barby...


Mitica barby! Qualcuno l'ha più sentita?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> senti..nn mi conosci..e nn puoi parlare così....io sn la classica ragazza seria che sta sempre in casa a fare le pulizie


chi sei, cenerentola? 



o penerentola?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Mitica barby! Qualcuno l'ha più sentita?


la vedo stasera in disco...


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> chi sei, cenerentola?
> 
> 
> 
> o penerentola?


Dai corno, non essere così duro con lei.... pensa a barby...


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

vabbè...qui si parla cn persone stupide...


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> la vedo stasera in disco...


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> senti..nn mi conosci..e nn puoi parlare così....io sn la classica ragazza seria che sta sempre in casa a fare le pulizie


Ma non vai a scuola?
Sfruttamento di quasi minori...


----------



## Old alesera (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> senti..nn mi conosci..e nn puoi parlare così....io sn la classica ragazza seria che sta sempre in casa a fare le pulizie


 
insomma che scopa


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> vabbè...qui si parla cn persone stupide...


Dai non devi prendertela, solo che non si capisce cosa stai cercando. Senti, se davvero ne sei innamorata, perchè non provi a dargli un ultimatum e vedi come reagisce?


----------



## Old ASTRA (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Aiuto....lui la tradisce con me....e io soffro xkè nn mi da abbastanza tempo..nn lo vedo molto...usciamo poco insieme....lei è un cesso obeso...e io dicono che sn bella....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ho letto solo l'introduzione... non ho parole... cesso obeso? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Ok, faccio uno sforzo e leggo anche tutto il resto... ma giuro, non so se ce la farò a sopportare tanto!!!!


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ho letto solo l'introduzione... non ho parole... cesso obeso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


astrina...ci facciamo una briscola?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ho letto solo l'introduzione... non ho parole... cesso obeso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guarda che dopo è peggio..


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Ho letto solo l'introduzione... non ho parole... cesso obeso?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei anche tu un cesso obeso...?


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Dai non devi prendertela, solo che non si capisce cosa stai cercando. Senti, se davvero ne sei innamorata, perchè non provi a dargli un ultimatum e vedi come reagisce?


ma io nn me la prendo + di tanto..solo che pensavo di trovare gente che aveva cervello..almeno su questo forum..mi sono sbagliata...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che dopo è peggio..


lo dici tu, il meglio viene dopo.... resto dell'idea che manca il contributo fondamentale di angelo...


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> sei anche tu un cesso obeso...?


se mi dai msn..ti faccio vedere se sono obesa


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> ma io nn me la prendo + di tanto..solo che pensavo di trovare gente che aveva cervello..almeno su questo forum..mi sono sbagliata...


Dai su, non ti sei presentata nel migliore dei modi e ci abbiamo scherzato su... cosa mi rispondi alla domanda di prima?


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> ma io nn me la prendo + di tanto..solo che pensavo di trovare gente che aveva cervello..almeno su questo forum..mi sono sbagliata...


Comunque anche io non ho capito il problema.
Che te ne fai di uno così? Quando ci sei andata a letto non sapevi che era fidanzato?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> ma io nn me la prendo + di tanto..solo che *pensavo di trovare gente che aveva cervello*..almeno su questo forum..mi sono sbagliata...


prova qui: http://www.tutticervelloni.it/


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> se mi dai msn..ti faccio vedere se sono obesa


Non diceva a te...


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Dai su, non ti sei presentata nel migliore dei modi e ci abbiamo scherzato su... cosa mi rispondi alla domanda di prima?


ma noi ci vediamo ancora....solo che dice di nn sapere cosa fare


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> ma noi ci vediamo ancora....solo che dice di nn sapere cosa fare


Ho capito... ma se gli dai un ultimatum (o io o lei altrimenti addio) cosa ti risponde?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> ma noi ci vediamo ancora....solo che dice di nn sapere cosa fare


strano, di solito si hanno le idee chiarissime... chiedi a kid, lui si che ha le idee chiare...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













kid, senza offesa, eh!


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ho capito... ma se gli dai un ultimatum (o io o lei altrimenti addio) cosa ti risponde?


Non saprei..ma ho paura


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> strano, di solito si hanno le idee chiarissime... chiedi a kid, lui si che ha le idee chiare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tranqui corno, ste sfottute mi fanno bene!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

ma il cesso obeso che dice? lo sa di te?


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> strano, di solito si hanno le idee chiarissime... chiedi a kid, lui si che ha le idee chiare...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  senti..ma stai allegro oggi???


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Non saprei..ma ho paura


Di cosa?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Tranqui corno, ste sfottute mi fanno bene!


sono x scherzà, nn mi sembri il tipo che se la prende x queste battute... e io nn sono un tipo bastardo, dai...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> senti..ma stai allegro oggi???



no, sto seduto.

via, ti lascio, vado in bagno sul cesso obeso.


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Non saprei..ma ho paura



Prova così, credo sia la cosa più logica da fare... semplice no? La paura è solo dannosa in questi casi... fidati di uno che ne ha passate e ne sta passando tuttora...


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> sono x scherzà, nn mi sembri il tipo che se la prende x queste battute... e io nn sono un tipo bastardo, dai...


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma il cesso obeso che dice? lo sa di te?


No..siamo usciti tutti e 3 una volta...ma nn credo sappia...ora nn ci salutiamo +..xkè è da molto che nn usciamo +...guardacaso..fidanzata e amante nn possono uscire insieme


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> No..siamo usciti tutti e 3 una volta...ma nn credo sappia...ora nn ci salutiamo +..xkè è da molto che nn usciamo +...guardacaso..fidanzata e amante nn possono uscire insieme


Beh se siete usciti tutti insieme anche solo una volta non capisco perchè toglierle il saluto. E' una questione estetica?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> No..siamo usciti tutti e 3 una volta...ma nn credo sappia...ora nn ci salutiamo +..xkè è da molto che nn usciamo +...guardacaso..fidanzata e amante nn possono uscire insieme


mamma mia!! ma sai che ti ammiro tanto?
le donne trasgressive che sanno quello che vogliono sono le migliori!
combatti però! non lasciarla vincere eh??


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mamma mia!! ma sai che ti ammiro tanto?
> le donne trasgressive che sanno quello che vogliono sono le migliori!
> combatti però! non lasciarla vincere eh??


 
ok.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  cercherò di combattere.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  grazie


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> ok..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a natale regalale un cotechino gigante!!


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> a natale regalale un cotechino gigante!!


   xkè?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> ok..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi raccomando eh??
ti volgio bella pepata e pronta a tutto!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








siam tutti con te!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> con lui ho perso la mia verginità..ed è + difficile mollare tutto





alesera ha detto:


> eh capirai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ed aggiungo: il rispetto di te, di quello che ti è DOVUTO....


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> xkè?


che le vada tutto nel culo a quel cesso obeso!!!
e non dimenticare le lenticchie!!!


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che le vada tutto nel culo a quel cesso obeso!!!
> e non dimenticare le lenticchie!!!




















  forteeee....


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Ma sei sicura che il cesso gli sia fedele??
stai attenta!!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> bhè..x chi la propria verginità nn ha importanza..le mie parole sn vane..tanto ormai le donne nn hanno + principi


 carissima io ho perso la mia verginità con un uomo che amavo.
Per me questo vuol dire darle valore. Ma ci sono altri che non hanno la stessa considerazione della cosa e ce l'hanno maggiore o minore. Non sta a noi giudicare. Ma non parlare di principi, perchè comunque, farlo conuno impegnato, che tu sia vergine o meno, conta poco. E se pensi che ti vuol bene perchè ti sei concessa... vuol dire che ti vendi, che sei all'asta?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> carissima io ho perso la mia verginità con un uomo che amavo.
> Per me questo vuol dire darle valore. Ma ci sono altri che non hanno la stessa considerazione della cosa e ce l'hanno maggiore o minore. Non sta a noi giudicare. Ma non parlare di principi, perchè comunque, farlo conuno impegnato, che tu sia vergine o meno, conta poco. E se pensi che ti vuol bene perchè ti sei *concessa... vuol dire che ti vendi, che sei all'asta?*


qui volevo arrivare!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Aiuto....lui la tradisce con me....e io soffro xkè nn mi da abbastanza tempo..nn lo vedo molto...usciamo poco insieme*....lei è un cesso obeso...e io dicono che sn bella*....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io penso che tu abbia veramente ragione a stare male. e di sicuro meriteresti d'avere quest uomo tutto per te.
del resto, come non amare una persona così piena di valori, principi e purezza d'animo???
sarebbe proprio uno ******* a lasciarti scappare, mia cara bella donna.


p.s. "benvenuta" lo devo dire o è implicito?


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ma sei sicura che il cesso gli sia fedele??
> stai attenta!!


si si..una volta la trovai su ciccimania..un sito di chat...nn so come abbia fatto a trovarla....xk su ql sito nn ci sn foto....lei gli è fedele..mentre ha detto che nn sa cosa lui provi x lei e non sembra una cosa seria anche xkè nn sapeva fossi io dietro lo schermo


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> senti..nn mi conosci..e nn puoi parlare così....io sn la classica ragazza seria che sta sempre in casa a fare le pulizie


 bene, ora so che sei un fake.
Nemmeno la più seria delle puritane si considererebbe tale perchè fa le pulizie!!! Al massimo a studiare!! E inventala meglio, su!


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che le vada tutto nel culo a quel cesso obeso!!!
> e non dimenticare le lenticchie!!!


Ma che lenticchie  lenticchie!
Quelle lo sai che portano soldi...non vorrai mica che diventi ricca...poi lui passerebbe sopra all'obesità


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> si si..una volta la trovai su ciccimania..un sito di chat...nn so come abbia fatto a trovarla....xk su ql sito nn ci sn foto....lei gli è fedele..mentre ha detto che nn sa cosa lui provi x lei e non sembra una cosa seria anche xkè nn sapeva fossi io dietro lo schermo


sei fortissima!!
fattela amica e vedrai che ti confessa tutto quella scema!!!


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma che lenticchie lenticchie!
> Quelle lo sai che portano soldi...non vorrai mica che diventi ricca...poi lui passerebbe sopra all'obesità


però sono la morte sua....


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io penso che tu abbia veramente ragione a stare male. e di sicuro meriteresti d'avere quest uomo tutto per te.
> del resto, come non amare una persona così piena di valori, principi e purezza d'animo???
> sarebbe proprio uno ******* a lasciarti scappare, mia cara bella donna.
> 
> ...


Grazie....sei stata  l'unica xsona che ha che nn mi ha insultata....grazie ancora...


----------



## Old ASTRA (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> sei anche tu un cesso obeso...?


 





 .... dai, lasciatemi leggere veloce... ci vediamo dopo!


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sei fortissima!!
> fattela amica e vedrai che ti confessa tutto quella scema!!!


   ahahahaah 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   amica lei????spero che cacci sulla sedia anche x prendere un caffè insieme


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Grazie....sei stata l'unica xsona che ha che nn mi ha insultata....grazie ancora...


ahhhh! 
vedete che non è vero che le belle non sono intelligenti?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> ahahahaah
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che vuol dire che cacci??


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ahhhh!
> vedete che non è vero che le belle non sono intelligenti?


dalle tempo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








mi è venuta una voglia di cotechino e lenticchie inenarrabile!!


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ahhhh!
> vedete che non è vero che le belle non sono intelligenti?


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> bene, ora so che sei un fake.
> Nemmeno la più seria delle puritane si considererebbe tale perchè fa le pulizie!!! Al massimo a studiare!! E inventala meglio, su!


  sono un fake?ma cosa dici....io esco poco..e nn vado mai da nessuna parte..nn ho mai visto una discoteca


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ahhhh!
> vedete che non è vero che le belle non sono intelligenti?


son tutte dicerie!!
e solitamente i cessi obesi son delle cime!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> dalle tempo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non che sembri di averne molto bisogno...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> si si..una volta la trovai su ciccimania..un sito di chat...nn so come abbia fatto a trovarla....xk su ql sito nn ci sn foto....lei gli è fedele..mentre ha detto che nn sa cosa lui provi x lei e non sembra una cosa seria anche xkè nn sapeva fossi io dietro lo schermo


 non ci siamo capite: 
xk= perchè
nn= non
x=per...
e così via...


----------



## Old sperella (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ahhhh!
> vedete che non è vero che le belle non sono intelligenti?


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> sono un fake?ma cosa dici....io esco poco..e nn vado mai da nessuna parte..nn ho mai visto una discoteca


 
attenzione  che x troppa sedentarietà poi mi diventi un cesso obeso pure tu


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> son tutte dicerie!!
> e solitamente i cessi obesi son delle cime!!


hai troppo ragione.



















sarà bionda?


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> sono un fake?ma cosa dici....io esco poco..e nn vado mai da nessuna parte..nn ho mai visto una discoteca


Comunque scusa...sono le 12.00...come mai non sei a scuola?


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che vuol dire che cacci??


 spero nn riempia tutta la sedia con il lardo


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

senti Amanteseria, son troppo curiosa!!
tu come sei fisicamente??
devi essere bellissima


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sarà bionda?


Ritira subito!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Comunque scusa...sono le 12.00...come mai non sei a scuola?


eh, è a fare le pulizie....


----------



## tatitati (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Aiuto....lui la tradisce con me....e io soffro xkè nn mi da abbastanza tempo..nn lo vedo molto...usciamo poco insieme....lei è un cesso obeso...e io dicono che sn bella....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





  o madonnina madoninna bella....


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Comunque scusa...sono le 12.00...come mai non sei a scuola?


  oggi nn mi sentivo bene....


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> sono un fake?ma cosa dici....io esco poco..e nn vado mai da nessuna parte..nn ho mai visto una discoteca


 e' lì l'errore, temo. 
la vita va vissuta. esci. vai in disco. vedi le amiche. non c'è bisogno di essere chiuse in casa per essere una brava ragazza. Ti dirò che sei peggio tu che l'hai data ad uno fidanzato per farlo affezionare piuttosto che molte di quelle che vengono giudicate per una minigonna.


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> eh, è a fare le pulizie....


Ancora? Ma no... si prepara il pranzo, ecchecavolo.


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti Amanteseria, son troppo curiosa!!
> tu come sei fisicamente??
> devi essere bellissima


  alta 1.60...capelli neri..okki neri....e sn snella....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io penso che tu abbia veramente ragione a stare male. e di sicuro meriteresti d'avere quest uomo tutto per te.
> del resto, come non amare una persona così piena di valori, principi e purezza d'animo???
> sarebbe proprio uno ******* a lasciarti scappare, mia cara bella donna.
> 
> ...





L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Grazie....sei stata  l'unica xsona che ha che nn mi ha insultata....grazie ancora...



angelo, sei un tesoro, sei la donna della mia vita, sposami! tu si che nn sei mer da come gli altri...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e' lì l'errore, temo.
> * la vita va vissuta.* esci. vai in disco. vedi le amiche. non c'è bisogno di essere chiuse in casa per essere una brava ragazza. Ti dirò che sei peggio tu che l'hai data ad uno fidanzato per farlo affezionare piuttosto che molte di quelle che vengono giudicate per una minigonna.
















senti, posso segnarmele su un quaderno??
ti pregooooooooooooo


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> alta 1.60...capelli neri..okki neri....e sn snella....


4°  di seno vero?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e' lì l'errore, temo.
> la vita va vissuta. esci. *vai in disco. *vedi le amiche. non c'è bisogno di essere chiuse in casa per essere una brava ragazza. Ti dirò che sei peggio tu che l'hai data ad uno fidanzato per farlo affezionare piuttosto che molte di quelle che vengono giudicate per una minigonna.


soprattutto il venerdì, è sera di cucca


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e' lì l'errore, temo.
> la vita va vissuta. esci. vai in disco. vedi le amiche. non c'è bisogno di essere chiuse in casa per essere una brava ragazza. Ti dirò che sei peggio tu che l'hai data ad uno fidanzato per farlo affezionare piuttosto che molte di quelle che vengono giudicate per una minigonna.


 
NO..nn ci siamo capite....nn lo data x farlo affezionare..è successo punto e basta...e nn me ne pentirò mai..xkè purtroppo  l'unica persona che ho amato fino ad ora


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> alta 1.60...capelli neri..okki neri....e sn snella....


Taglia?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> 4°  di seno vero?


si, e soprattutto stanno su da sole


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> alta 1.60...capelli neri..okki neri....e sn snella....


ma lui è pazzo a non mollare il cesso per te??
follia!!!!


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> 4° di seno vero?


  seeee....no....ho una seconda


----------



## Old ASTRA (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> per quotare e far capire con chi aprli devi cliccare su QUOTE in basso a destra del post. Il primo , quello senza ^^.


 


































Grazie, perchè non ci sto capendo niente.... molto gentile!


----------



## Old sperella (7 Novembre 2008)

belli gli okki neri


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Taglia?


e coppa di reggiseno!!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

Parli del rischio e paura di perderlo.
Io credo che un uomo così sia solo fortuna perderlo.
PErchè l'unica cosa che potrebbe fare sarebbe tradire anche te.
Sceglie ragazze insicure (l'altra per il fisico, tu per una situazione familiare, credo) per essere certo che anelino al suo amore e siano disposte a tutto per quell'amore.... che non concede MAI.....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Taglia?


e cuce... ah no, fa solo le pulizie


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> 4° di seno vero?


 E fianchi stretti!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti, posso segnarmele su un quaderno??
> ti pregooooooooooooo


 no.
Faccio come gigi che ha il copyright su 'cordialità'!!!!


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma lui è pazzo a non mollare il cesso per te??
> follia!!!!


  se posso dire come è lei...mooooolto in carne.....veste come mia zia ...che ha 50 anni.....capelli ricci corti....naso curvo.....e bionda


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E fianchi stretti!


e culetto di marmo!!


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E fianchi stretti!


peccato sia un pò corta di gamba...


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> e cuce... ah no, fa solo le pulizie


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> NO..nn ci siamo capite....nn lo data x farlo affezionare..è successo punto e basta...e nn me ne pentirò mai..xkè purtroppo l'unica persona che ho amato fino ad ora


 ma hai 18anni, quanti vorresti averne amati!?!?!?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> o madonnina madoninna bella....


attenta che dopo il bambinello arriva anche lei...


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E fianchi stretti!


 
veramente....una cosa che mi invidiano le mie amiche sono proprio i fianchi larghi che ho


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> se posso dire come è lei...mooooolto in carne.....veste come mia zia ...che ha 50 anni.....capelli ricci corti....naso curvo.....e bionda


però scusa, qualche pregio deve avercelo anche lei se lui l'ha scelta.
Magari  a letto è una bella maialina!!


----------



## Verena67 (7 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ... cesso obesa, la tua prima volta... non ce la faccio sorry...


Monica prendiamoci un caffè!!!


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> veramente....una cosa che mi invidiano le mie amiche sono proprio i fianchi larghi che ho


attenzione!!! fianchi grossi ingrassa presto!!!!


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> peccato sia un pò corta di gamba...


Ma i tacchi fanno miracoli!
Ah...ventre piatto e sodo ovviamente


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> se posso dire come è lei...mooooolto in carne.....veste come mia zia ...che ha 50 anni.....capelli ricci corti....naso curvo.....e bionda


 molto in carne vuol dire taglia 46?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> veramente....una cosa che mi invidiano *le mie amiche* sono proprio i fianchi larghi che ho


sono lesbiche?


----------



## Old ASTRA (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> appunto..lui è x quello che si è affezzionato


 













.... che dolce.... chissà perchè la mia gatta si è affezionata tanto a me? non gliel'ho mica data.... boh!


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> veramente....una cosa che mi invidiano le mie amiche sono proprio i fianchi larghi che ho


Beh con la seconda di seno non sono sproporzionati?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps taglia 42 allora?


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> attenzione!!! fianchi grossi ingrassa presto!!!!


Però una vera donna deve avere i fianchi larghi


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> molto in carne vuol dire taglia 46?


magari è alta quanto brunetta...


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> però scusa, qualche pregio deve avercelo anche lei se lui l'ha scelta.
> Magari a letto è una bella maialina!!


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Monica prendiamoci un caffè!!!


Con piacere...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh con la seconda di seno non sono sproporzionati?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ha la forma a piramide, 60-90-180


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Però una vera donna deve avere i fianchi larghi


non a 18 anni!!!


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Però una vera donna deve avere i fianchi larghi


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


ma piantatela di dare addosso ad una così bella ragazza!!
Vogliamo o no aiutarla a conquistare il suo principIo azzurro??


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> veramente....una cosa che mi invidiano le mie amiche sono proprio i fianchi larghi che ho


 Chi ha i fianchi larghi di solto ha anche il sedere piatto...


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ha la forma a piramide, 60-90-180


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Chi ha i fianchi larghi di solto ha anche il sedere piatto...


e spesso gli puzza il fiato


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


Per partorire meglio!!





p.s. tu scherzi ma la nonna di mio marito mi ha detto che non avevo il fisico adatto per mettere al mondo dei figli...troppo esile e di fianchi stretti


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma hai 18anni, quanti vorresti averne amati!?!?!?


che centra....ma hai visto le altre ragazze che già a 18 anni hanno fatto la collezzione ?


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> e spesso gli puzza il fiato


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Chi ha i fianchi larghi di solto ha anche il sedere piatto...


che è, una palla col fondo piatto?!?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> che centra....ma hai visto le altre ragazze che già a 18 anni hanno fatto la collezzione ?


si dice 'collezzzione'


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> che centra....ma hai visto le altre ragazze che già a 18 anni hanno fatto la *collezzione* ?


sì ma non si sono mai affezzionate!!
non buttarti via tu!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




hai molto da dare sai??


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Per partorire meglio!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 













   pure pure a me... mia madre però...


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> che centra....ma hai visto le altre ragazze che già a 18 anni hanno fatto la *collezzione* ?


hai fatto male a bigiare scuola oggi però...


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh con la seconda di seno non sono sproporzionati?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    io ho taglia 42...e ventre piatto...che centra sproporzionati


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> che è, una palla col fondo piatto?!?


  chi è una palla col fondo piatto?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> io ho taglia 42...e ventre piatto...che centra sproporzionati


lasciale stare. Sono tutte invidiose!!


----------



## Old ASTRA (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> astrina...ci facciamo una briscola?


 
Volentieri... da me o da te?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> io ho taglia 42...e ventre piatto...che centra sproporzionati


anche io ho il ventre piatto ma ho la 48, sarà grave...?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> che centra....ma hai visto le altre ragazze che già a 18 anni hanno fatto la collezzione ?


 no, non le ho viste.
E perchè dovresti fare il confronto con le altre?
tu sei tu, mica le altre? 
e se a 18hai la collezione non vuol dire che li hai amati tutti!
Io parlo di sentimenti. e visto che iniziamo a interessarci ai ragazzi a 14-15anni sul serio è facile che  a18 ci sia stato un solo innamoramento. Gli altri erano fuocherelli. Mi pare giusto, sano e normale. Meno sano, giusto e normale è che costui sia impegnato. il primo vero amore è in genere idealista e idealizzato: una persona speciale e perfetta che ci ama come nemmeno i nostri genitori. così lo vediamo con gli occhiali rosa. Ma tu vedi chiaramente che non è così e quindi perchè ti sei buttata fra le sue braccia? Voglia di conquista? Sentirti migliore di lei?


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Volentieri... da me o da te?


da me.
tu porta il cotechino e le lenticchie però!


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Chi ha i fianchi larghi di solto ha anche il sedere piatto...


  il sedere piatto nn lo ho..x fortuna


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai fatto male a bigiare scuola oggi però...


ma infatti, proprio oggi che spiegavano l'uso delle doppie...


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, non le ho viste.
> E perchè dovresti fare il confronto con le altre?
> tu sei tu, mica le altre?
> e se a 18hai la collezione non vuol dire che li hai amati tutti!
> Io parlo di sentimenti. e visto che iniziamo a interessarci ai ragazzi a 14-15anni sul serio è facile che a18 ci sia stato un solo innamoramento. Gli altri erano fuocherelli. Mi pare giusto, sano e normale. Meno sano, giusto e normale è che costui sia impegnato. il primo vero amore è in genere idealista e idealizzato: una persona speciale e perfetta che ci ama come nemmeno i nostri genitori. così lo vediamo con gli occhiali rosa. Ma tu vedi chiaramente che non è così e quindi perchè ti sei buttata fra le sue braccia? Voglia di conquista? Sentirti migliore di lei?


   no..xkè lo amo....e nn dico così


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> da me.
> tu porta il cotechino e le lenticchie però!


posso venire anche io? se dopo aver mangiato state male io porto il cesso... obeso però nn ce l'ho, va bene uguale?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> no..xkè lo amo....e nn dico così


cosa ami di lui?


----------



## Old ASTRA (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> se mi dai msn..ti faccio vedere se sono obesa


 
Tesoro, scusa... penso che stesse parlando con me, sai... ho il vizzzzio ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   di mettermi in mezzo, ogni tanto


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Tesoro, scusa... penso che stesse parlando con me, sai... ho il vizzzzio (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se ti do il msn me la mandi una tua foto?


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> il sedere piatto nn lo ho..x fortuna


Meno male! Il sedere è molto importante in una donna!
E i piedi? Spero per te che bassina come sei tu non abba il piedone...un 35, 36 al massimo eh!


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Meno male! Il sedere è molto importante in una donna!
> E i piedi? Spero per te che bassina come sei tu non abba il piedone...un 35, 36 al massimo eh!


cos'hai contro i  40??


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Meno male! Il sedere è molto importante in una donna!
> E i piedi? Spero per te che bassina come sei tu non abba il piedone...un 35, 36 al massimo eh!


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> si dice 'collezzzione'


  me lo dai msn????ti faccio vedere la mia bella faccia ...ti mostro se sn una palla....così lo puoi dire su questo forum


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Meno male! *Il sedere è molto importante in una donna!*
> E i piedi? Spero per te che bassina come sei tu non abba il piedone...un 35, 36 al massimo eh!


direi fondamentale!!


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> me lo dai msn????ti faccio vedere la mia bella faccia ...ti mostro se sn una palla....così lo puoi dire su questo forum


 
eddai corno..molla sto msn


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Meno male! Il sedere è molto importante in una donna!
> E i piedi? Spero per te che bassina come sei tu non abba il piedone...un 35, 36 al massimo eh!


   35


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> cos'hai contro i 40??


 
Eh no! Non mi puoi portare un 40 con una statura di 1.60.
Brugola, sei proprio un cesso lo sai?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> me lo dai msn????ti faccio vedere la mia bella faccia ...ti mostro se sn una palla....così lo puoi dire su questo forum


attenta a non sbatterla sullo spigolo del monitor perchè dicono faccia malissimo!!


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> se ti do il msn me la mandi una tua foto?


  si


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Eh no! Non mi puoi portare un 40 con una statura di 1.60.
> Brugola, sei proprio un cesso lo sai?


39 dai..


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> me lo dai msn????ti faccio vedere la mia bella faccia ...ti mostro se sn una palla....così lo puoi dire su questo forum


ma io nn o mai deto che6 1palla, rilegi amodo


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> veramente....una cosa che mi invidiano le mie amiche sono proprio i fianchi larghi che ho


Li adoro....


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> 35


Ci avrei giurato!
Brava!


----------



## Old irresponsabile (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> attenta a non sbatterla sullo spigolo del monitor perchè dicono faccia malissimo!!


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ma io nn o mai deto che6 1palla, rilegi amodo


 
ma nn vuoi darmi msn? fai la prova no?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (7 Novembre 2008)

e dai, corno...daglielo!


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> ma nn vuoi darmi msn? fai la prova no?


Cornofrancese...


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> ma nn vuoi darmi msn? fai la prova no?


Dai Corno...e smolla sto indirizzo!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> ma nn vuoi darmi msn? fai la prova no?


ecco se posso permettermi però dovresti cercare di vincere questa tua timidezza.


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> e dai, corno...daglielo!


ma appunto!! un contatto in più ...che sarà mai..


----------



## Old amarax (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Aiuto....lui la tradisce con me....e io soffro xkè nn mi da abbastanza tempo..nn lo vedo molto...usciamo poco insieme....lei è un cesso obeso...e io dicono che sn bella....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scusa, ti leggo solo ora e non sono andata avanti a vedere le altre risposte al tuo 3d:
ma perchè un cesso obeso merita che il marito la tradisca?
ma perchè il fatto che tu sia bella...rende lecito che tu stia con lui??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ma ci sei o ci fai?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> veramente....una cosa che mi invidiano le mie amiche sono proprio i fianchi larghi che ho


160, senza tette, fianchi larghi...
non vorrei sembrare cattiva, ma... 







ragazzi lo dico?


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco se posso permettermi però dovresti cercare di vincere questa tua timidezza.


Concordo.
Ormai le ragazze timide non vanno da nessuna parte...


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> scusa, ti leggo solo ora e non sono andata avanti a vedere le altre risposte al tuo 3d:
> ma perchè un cesso obeso merita che il marito la tradisca?
> ma perchè il fatto che tu sia bella...rende lecito che tu stia con lui???
> 
> ...


 
già che nn è sposato...e poi tu così ti infili????


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Ormai le ragazze timide non vanno da nessuna parte...


infatti lei è sempre a casa porella


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> ma nn vuoi darmi msn? fai la prova no?


no, la vera bellezza è quella che si immagina


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> già che nn è sposato...e poi tu così ti infili????


Sono stra sicura che tu sia un clone.
Però sei forte!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> già che nn è sposato...e poi tu così ti infili????



giusto! Amarax prendi il numerino e mettiti in coda!!


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> no, la vera bellezza è quella che si immagina


daglielo subito sai???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> 35


160 cm 35 di piede??

ma come ***** fai a stare in equilibrio scusa?


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> 160, senza tette, fianchi larghi...
> non vorrei sembrare cattiva, ma...
> 
> 
> ...


 
senza tette....che vuoi dire????ma mi hai vista????


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> 160, senza tette, fianchi larghi...
> non vorrei sembrare cattiva, ma...
> 
> 
> ...


no


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma appunto!! un contatto in più ...che sarà mai..


se proprio mi vuol mandare la foto può usare i messaggi privati, nn ho msn


----------



## Old amarax (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> già che nn è sposato...e poi tu così ti infili????


 
toc toc...è permesso?


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> no, la vera bellezza è quella che si immagina


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> no


non prima che corno molli sto indirizzo..


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> senza tette....che vuoi dire????ma mi hai vista????


dai mandala ad angelodelmale...così capisce un po' come stanno le cose.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> senza tette....che vuoi dire????ma mi hai vista????


 
hai detto che hai una seconda.
due susine.
o le vuoi chiamare tette?


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

dai smettetela


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> già che nn è sposato...e poi tu così ti infili????


 scrivi su un forum e non ti si può rispondere? Invece le domande di amarax erano importanti PER TE!!! E se avessi risposto ti avrebbero fatto riflettere. O non vuoi riflettere?


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sono stra sicura che tu sia un clone.
> Però sei forte!


  dammi anche tu msn....mannaggia...ma xkè nn volete vedermi?così vi togliete ste fisse...corno è sparito...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dai mandala ad angelodelmale...così capisce un po' come stanno le cose.


 
non vedo l'ora


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> senza tette....che vuoi dire????ma mi hai vista????


chiedile il contatto msn e manda la foto anche a lei


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> 160 cm 35 di piede??
> 
> ma come ***** fai a stare in equilibrio scusa?


Sono 1.70 e porto il 37.
Cenerentola insegna...


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai detto che hai una seconda.
> due susine.
> o le vuoi chiamare tette?


ma qui stiamo a parlare delle mie tette????


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dai mandala ad angelodelmale...così capisce un po' come stanno le cose.



Cara amanteseria, se vuoi mandare la foto a qualcuno, mandala a me. Sono la persona più indicata.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> dammi anche tu msn....mannaggia...ma xkè nn volete vedermi?così vi togliete ste fisse...corno è sparito...


veramente sono qui... se proprio vuoi mandare le tue foto usa la messaggistica privata


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sono 1.70 e porto il 37.
> Cenerentola insegna...


però hai due susine...


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai detto che hai una seconda.
> due susine.
> o le vuoi chiamare tette?


----------



## Old amarax (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giusto! Amarax prendi il numerino e mettiti in coda!!
















 che numero mi dai? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  sono malata non posso aspettare molto...please, posso passare avanti?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> ma qui stiamo a parlare delle mie tette????


bhè, della trippa della sua donna ci eravamo stufati


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

sentite....chi vuole..può aggiungermi....martastellina@live.it


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

puoi mettere la foto come avatar.
Vai su 'messaggi privati' in alto a destra sotto il tuo nome e poi dal menù a sinistra vai su 'modifica avatar'.


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> veramente sono qui... se proprio vuoi mandare le tue foto usa la messaggistica privata


Io ho messenger se vuoi.


----------



## Old amarax (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> veramente sono qui... se proprio vuoi mandare le tue foto usa la messaggistica privata


 
o usa lo spazio avatar 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 così ammiriamo tutti cotanta bellezza...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> che numero mi dai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bugiarda, so che non è vero!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 raccomandata!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> ma qui stiamo a parlare delle mie tette????


 
dichiari di essere bella e ti descrivi come una pera... 

qualche commento devi aspettartelo


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> puoi mettere la foto come avatar.
> Vai su 'messaggi privati' in alto a destra sotto il tuo nome e poi dal menù a sinistra vai su 'modifica avatar'.
























   vediamo se lo fa..


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Cara amanteseria, se vuoi mandare la foto a qualcuno, mandala a me. Sono la persona più indicata.




















   e te pareva...


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> però hai due susine...


In effetti è vero...ma delle tettone stonerebbero sul mio fisico longilineo e aggraziato


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> sentite....chi vuole..può aggiungermi....martastellina@live.it


 
ora ti aggiungo


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> però hai due susine...








io non arrivo alla seconda.... ma sono gnocchissima lo stesso:
anche più di Tatina!!!!


----------



## Old amarax (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> bugiarda, so che non è vero!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è vero giuro...se no non starei qui a quest'ora... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  ho i testimoni!!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e te pareva...



ahahahah... kid, ora tra tre giorni nn cominciare a scrivere post piagnucoloni dicendo che sei in crisi perché hai conosciuto una in msn!!!!


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> io non arrivo alla seconda.... ma sono gnocchissima lo stesso:
> anche più di Tatina!!!!


Signori... amanteseria è bona!


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ora ti aggiungo


Facci sapere.


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ahahahah... kid, ora tra tre giorni nn cominciare a scrivere post piagnucoloni dicendo che sei in crisi perché hai conosciuto una in msn!!!!


----------



## Old amarax (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ora ti aggiungo


facce sapè che stiamo in ansia...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

anche io nn arrivo alla seconda, ma sono fichissimo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ahahahah... kid, ora tra tre giorni nn cominciare a scrivere post piagnucoloni dicendo che sei in crisi perché hai conosciuto una in msn!!!!


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> io non arrivo alla seconda.... ma sono gnocchissima lo stesso:
> anche più di Tatina!!!!


 
sei belliffima....


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ahahahah... kid, ora tra tre giorni nn cominciare a scrivere post piagnucoloni dicendo che sei in crisi perché hai conosciuto una in msn!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Signori... amanteseria è bona!


io non avevo dubbi


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Signori... amanteseria è bona!


 L'hai vista davvero?
E chi ti dice che sia lei?
Poi secondo me a scrivere è un uomo...


----------



## MK (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ahahahah... kid, ora tra tre giorni nn cominciare a scrivere post piagnucoloni dicendo che sei in crisi perché hai conosciuto una in msn!!!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Signori... amanteseria è bona!


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sei belliffima....








  diciamo che ho le mie soddisfazioni


----------



## Old irresponsabile (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> no, la vera bellezza è quella che si immagina


 
sei un Signore.


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> L'hai vista davvero?
> E chi ti dice che sia lei?
> Poi secondo me a scrivere è un uomo...


Fosse uomo me la farei lo stesso... se non fossi sposato eh!


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> L'hai vista davvero?
> E chi ti dice che sia lei?
> Poi secondo me a scrivere è un uomo...


racchia invidiosa che non sei altro!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Fosse uomo me la farei lo stesso... se non fossi sposato eh!

















uff, a me nn ha mandato niente...


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Fosse uomo me la farei lo stesso... se non fossi sposato eh!


Vergognati! Una personcina fine come te


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Fosse uomo me la farei lo stesso... se non fossi sposato eh!


sei sposato


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> racchia invidiosa che non sei altro!!


io non so come le sia venuto in mente!!


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> C'è poco da ridere, i giovani d'oggi scrivono tutti così, pure a scuola!


nono i gvn d gg skrivono kosi xkè è + veloce e komodo 
il problema è ke anke ai konkorsi x la magistratura hanno skritto kosi e sono stati tutti bocciati


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Vergognati! Una personcina fine come te


Ogni tanto ho bisogno di "svaccarmi"....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> nono i gvn d gg skrivono kosi xkè è + veloce e komodo
> il problema è ke anke ai konkorsi x la magistratura hanno skritto kosi e sono stati tutti bocciati


ke kazzo, nn ci crdo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> nono i gvn d gg skrivono kosi xkè è + veloce e komodo
> il problema è ke anke ai konkorsi x la magistratura hanno skritto kosi e sono stati tutti bocciati


kome mai?


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> nono i gvn d gg skrivono kosi xkè è + veloce e komodo
> il problema è ke anke ai konkorsi x la magistratura hanno skritto kosi e sono stati tutti bocciati



*eh?*




​


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> L'hai vista davvero?
> E chi ti dice che sia lei?
> Poi secondo me a scrivere è un uomo...


ma che dici?se vuoi ti do pure l'indirizzo di badoo


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Signori... amanteseria è bona!


Mo ti metti pure a chattare su msn?? ohhhhhhh ma lo vedi che sei????


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> ma che dici?se vuoi ti do pure l'indirizzo di badoo


No, ok, mi fido.
E' che fino all'ultimo avevo sperato che fossi un clone burlone


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> ma che dici?se vuoi ti do pure l'indirizzo di badoo


smettila!! ti ho detto di provare a combattere questo tuo pudore e timidezza con tutta la tua forza!!


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Mo ti metti pure a chattare su msn?? ohhhhhhh ma lo vedi che sei????


vabbè, avrò un centinaio di contatti, uno in più....


----------



## Old amarax (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Signori... amanteseria è bona!


ok, assodato questo...rispondete alla mia domanda? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













e poi...un 3d che inizia* sono così triste...*tutte stè risate mi fate fare? ho l'impressione che l'interlocutrice sia Flavia Vento...così  a naso...


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

*rosicona*



Ranatan ha detto:


> No, ok, mi fido.
> E' che fino all'ultimo avevo sperato che fossi un clone burlone


vai a fare la marmellata  di susine va...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> vabbè, avrò un centinaio di contatti, uno in più....


 se lo trova tua moglie cavoli tuoi!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> vabbè, avrò un centinaio di contatti, uno in più....


porco


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> vai a fare la marmellata di susine va...


Preferisco il cotechino grazie.
L'ho mangiato due sere fa. L'ha fatto la mia mami, squisito.
Però ho bevuto come un cammello per un giorno intero


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

ecco, vedete, aveva ragione kid, perchè nn gli mandiamo le foto di tutti? poi lui fa la classifica!


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Preferisco il cotechino grazie.
> L'ho mangiato due sere fa. L'ha fatto la mia mami, squisito.
> Però ho bevuto come un cammello per un giorno intero


mmmh che voglia!!!! con le lenti?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ecco, vedete, aveva ragione kid, perchè nn gli mandiamo le foto di tutti? poi lui fa la classifica!




















  cornetto mi piaci sempre di più!!


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> vabbè, avrò un centinaio di contatti, uno in più....



Tutte strafigone in chat.. chissà se accendendo la webcam somigliano agli avatar!!!!!!


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ecco, vedete, aveva ragione kid, perchè nn gli mandiamo le foto di tutti? poi lui fa la classifica!


E bravo corno... ma guarda che prima o poi ci riprovo con un nuovo thread!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cornetto mi piaci sempre di più!!


eh, no, ormai nn mi incanti più, la tua occasione l'hai avuta e l'hai sprecata...


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mmmh che voglia!!!! con le lenti?


No, senza. C'erano i pisellini.
Però era di un buono!
Mia madre è un'ottima cuoca.
In questo momento avrei voglia di merluzzo fritto


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> eh, no, ormai nn mi incanti più, la tua occasione l'hai avuta e l'hai sprecata...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Tutte strafigone in chat.. chissà se accendendo la webcam somigliano agli avatar!!!!!!


guarda che io sono davvero la copia sputata di sean connery!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> eh, no, ormai nn mi incanti più, la tua occasione l'hai avuta e l'hai sprecata...
















  ma dai, dammi il contatto che ti mando la foto!!


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

quindi direi di proseguire con: 
altezza
misure 
sex appeal
glamour

di tutte le utenti che si definiscono gnocche

quantità di corna subite
quantità fatte

probabilità di riuscita nel proximo amore


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

*wualà*

tolto


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai, dammi il contatto che ti mando la foto!!


Oh ma perchè a lui si e a me no? Io voglio vedere le donnine del forum!


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> guarda che io sono davvero la copia sputata di sean connery!!!!


ti amo da sempre


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> ********andate


Visto che bona?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai, dammi il contatto che ti mando la foto!!


puoi usare gli allegati della messaggistica privata, qui da me msn è filtrato


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se lo trova tua moglie cavoli tuoi!!












Ma io aggiungerei il mio maritino con un contatto fittizio per vedere fin dove si spinge.
Kid Kid ricordati che : verba volant, scripta manent.
Non fidarti mai del web. ( Io potrei essere un bluff, magari sono tua moglie).


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma io aggiungerei il mio maritino con un contatto fittizio per vedere fin dove si spinge.
> Kid Kid ricordati che : verba volant, scripta manent.
> Non fidarti mai del web. ( Io potrei essere un bluff, magari sono tua moglie).



Va bene pure se sono foto finte, l'importante è che sia bona.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

amante seria, SINCERAMENTE E SERIAMENTE, SE SEI TU DAVVERO TOGLI COMUNQUE L'INDIRIZZO DEL PROFILO TUO, VIA!!!!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ma io aggiungerei il mio maritino con un contatto fittizio per vedere fin dove si spinge.
> Kid Kid ricordati che : verba volant, scripta manent.
> Non fidarti mai del web. ( *Io potrei essere un bluff, magari sono tua moglie*).


io in realtà sono la moglie di kid in incognito e stasera quando torna a casa l'aspetto col mattarello in mano...


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> amante seria, SINCERAMENTE E SERIAMENTE, SE SEI TU DAVVERO TOGLI COMUNQUE L'INDIRIZZO DEL PROFILO TUO, VIA!!!!!


----------



## Old sperella (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> amante seria, SINCERAMENTE E SERIAMENTE, SE SEI TU DAVVERO TOGLI COMUNQUE L'INDIRIZZO DEL PROFILO TUO, VIA!!!!!


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> io in realtà sono la moglie di kid in incognito e stasera quando torna a casa l'aspetto col mattarello in mano...



Effettivamente ho uno strano senso di dejavu quando parlo con te....


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> amante seria, SINCERAMENTE E SERIAMENTE, SE SEI TU DAVVERO TOGLI COMUNQUE L'INDIRIZZO DEL PROFILO TUO, VIA!!!!!


 

xkè???


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

corno ha ragione
fai la brava, togli l'indirizzo eh?


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Oh ma perchè a lui si e a me no? Io voglio vedere le donnine del forum!


ohhhh ma la vuoi smettere??


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> ohhhh ma la vuoi smettere??


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> xkè???


un minimo di privacy e di anonimato nn fanno mai male, via...


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> xkè???


si scrive PERCHE

hai notato che nessuno ha pubblicato foto proprie qui?
non è un sito di incontri

Toglile


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> ohhhh ma la vuoi smettere??


belle, facciamo ingelosire kid, mandala a me la tua foto!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

link, grazie.
voglio vedere se è la stessa foto che ho visto su msn


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> si scrive PERCHE
> 
> hai notato che nessuno ha pubblicato foto proprie qui?
> non è un sito di incontri
> ...


ehm... magari con l'accento...


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> un minimo di privacy e di anonimato nn fanno mai male, via...


No no amanteseria, io su questo ti difendo! Anzi, proporrò l'inserimento obbligatorio del codice fiscale in fase di registrazione!


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> belle, facciamo ingelosire kid, mandala a me la tua foto!


se capisco come si fa privatamente!


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> belle, facciamo ingelosire kid, mandala a me la tua foto!


belle, non ti azzardare....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> link, grazie.
> voglio vedere se è la stessa foto che ho visto su msn


dai, nn insistiamo è meglio


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> se capisco come si fa privatamente!


scrivi un messaggio privato poi metti un allegato.... manda, manda che vedo kid che schiatta di invidia....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

c'è da dire che è di una signorilità a dire poco sconcertante.

avete notato la foto 8.46?

La principessa del brunei è tra noi


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> un minimo di privacy e di anonimato nn fanno mai male, via...


  non riesco a trovarlo +


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ehm... magari con l'accento...


non mi viene facile nella tastiera mac


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> scrivi un messaggio privato poi metti un allegato.... manda, manda che vedo kid che schiatta di invidia....



ho detto una minchiata, nn ci sono allegati nei mess priv...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ti mando il mio contatto msn


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> c'è da dire che è di una signorilità a dire poco sconcertante.
> 
> avete notato la foto 8.46?
> 
> La principessa del brunei è tra noi


bhè...che ???stavo scherzando


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> c'è da dire che è di una signorilità a dire poco sconcertante.
> 
> avete notato la foto 8.46?
> 
> La principessa del brunei è tra noi


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ho detto una minchiata, nn ci sono allegati nei mess priv...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Corno, dammi il tuo di contatto msn....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> xkè???


 

SVEGLIAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> dai, nn insistiamo è meglio


 

è la stessa.

però da msn è scappata quando le è venuto il dubbio che io sia una donna.

evidentemente, se così fosse, non le interesserebbe neanche parlarmi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





meno male che gli epiteti sono vietati


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> non riesco a trovarlo +


eccolo qua: http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showpost.php?p=430882&postcount=335 prova a fare 'edit' sennò scrivi un messaggio privato allo staff che lo rimuova.


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> belle, non ti azzardare....


Ebbene si!
Sono tua moglie!


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è la stessa.
> 
> però da msn è scappata quando le è venuto il dubbio che io sia una donna.
> 
> ...


  veramente io blocco e cancello quelle o quelli che mi insultano cara/o caro....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> bhè...che ???stavo scherzando


 
ognuno scherza come vuole, ci mancherebbe.

rimani squallida.

imho


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> veramente io blocco e cancello quelle o quelli che mi insultano cara/o caro....


 
ti ho detto che hai le cosce grosse, mica ti ho insultato


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Corno, dammi il tuo di contatto msn....


ma non voglio la tua di foto!!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  ora belle me la manda e te resti a bocca asciutta, ahahahah!!!!


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Ebbene si!
> Sono tua moglie!


Tesoro... benvenuta su scherzi a parte!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

Amante Seria, volendo credere che tu sia reale, cosa cercavi nel forum quando hai scritto?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti ho detto che hai le cosce grosse, mica ti ho insultato


che stronza che sei... ti amo


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

io ho notato l'ultima foto di "altri reportages"
ma di cosa stavamo parlando?


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> eccolo qua: http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showpost.php?p=430882&postcount=335 prova a fare 'edit' sennò scrivi un messaggio privato allo staff che lo rimuova.


  grazie


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ma non voglio la tua di foto!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pagherete caro questo affronto....


----------



## Old irresponsabile (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Tesoro... benvenuta su scherzi a parte!


----------



## Old sperella (7 Novembre 2008)

Ma il tipo con gli occhi azzurri è il tuo ammmmore Amante ?


----------



## Old L'amanteSeria (7 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Ma il tipo con gli occhi azzurri è il tuo ammmmore Amante ?


  No..il mio ammmmmore nn c'è nel mio profilo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> che stronza che sei... ti amo


tu sì che ne capisci


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> Ma il tipo con gli occhi azzurri è il tuo ammmmore Amante ?


No sono io!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Pagherete caro questo affronto....


caz zo, belle, sei davvero bella, che stupendi occhi verdi che hai!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  mi fai innamorare, così...


----------



## Old irresponsabile (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No sono io!


 
fiuuuuuu!!!  meno male !!! un pò mi assomigliava....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No sono io!


porcolo!


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> caz zo, belle, sei davvero bella, che stupendi occhi verdi che hai!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Troppo buonooooo!!!!!
Diciamo che l'abbronzatura, la vacanza e il vestito poco vestito mi hanno aiutata in quella foto!!!


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> caz zo, belle, sei davvero bella, che stupendi occhi verdi che hai!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stai scherzando... vero belle?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti ho detto che hai le cosce grosse, mica ti ho insultato


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


Effettivamente solo ora noto la sottile ironia di questo post...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Troppo buonooooo!!!!!
> Diciamo che l'abbronzatura, la vacanza e il vestito poco vestito mi hanno aiutata in quella foto!!!


ti sta molto bene il tatuaggio sulla caviglia


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> No..il mio ammmmmore nn c'è nel mio profilo


e quello con cui trombi in macchina chi è??

e chi vi faceva la foto??


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Effettivamente solo ora noto la sottile ironia di questo post...


*****, l'ho capita ora anche io.... angelo, ti amo sempre di più...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e quello con cui trombi in macchina chi è??
> 
> *e chi vi faceva la foto??*


io


----------



## Old Holly (7 Novembre 2008)

Mi auguro che Amante sia VERAMENTE la stessa persona del link e non qualcuno che ha voluto giocarle un brutto scherzo...
Comunque è rimasto un quote con il link, credo sarebbe meglio cancellarlo.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Mi auguro che Amante sia VERAMENTE la stessa persona del link e non qualcuno che ha voluto giocarle un brutto scherzo...
> Comunque è rimasto un quote con il link, credo sarebbe meglio cancellarlo.


di chi è il quote? posta il link...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> *****, l'ho capita ora anche io.... angelo, ti amo sempre di più...


poi sono io la  zocc0la


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>





Asudem ha detto:


> poi sono io la  zocc0la


Ah si?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> poi sono io la  zocc0la


si, hai ragione, anche lei lo è


----------



## tatitati (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> poi sono io la zocc0la


 
ma no tesora ma no..


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> ma no tesora ma no..


Tatina, se vuoi scrivere tesora, devi pagarmi il copyright!


----------



## Old Holly (7 Novembre 2008)

http://tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=8964&page=34


Non so se si faccia così...


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> http://tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=8964&page=34
> 
> 
> Non so se si faccia così...



Ahahahah! E' il mio post!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

adesso a parte gli scherzi amanteseria sei di uno squallore inenarrabile...
rispetto degli altri ZERO, posti le tue foto con tanto di profilo per farti un po' di pubblicità, dai il tuo indirizzo a cani e porci, scrivi come una mentecatta decerebrata...

vi prego, ditemi che non tutte le 18 sono così, vi prego!!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ahahahah! E' il mio post!


editalo, via.... poi ti mando la foto di belle......
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ti piacerebbe, eh!??!?!?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> adesso a parte gli scherzi amanteseria sei di uno squallore inenarrabile...
> rispetto degli altri ZERO, posti le tue foto con tanto di profilo per farti un po' di pubblicità, dai il tuo indirizzo a cani e porci, scrivi come una mentecatta decerebrata...
> 
> vi prego, ditemi che non tutte le 18 sono così, vi prego!!!


lasciamo stare, è meglio...


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ti sta molto bene il tatuaggio sulla caviglia


tra un po' sarà verooooooooo


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> tra un po' sarà verooooooooo


ah, perché quello lì sulla foto è solo disegnato?


----------



## tatitati (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Tatina, se vuoi scrivere tesora, devi pagarmi il copyright!


 
amora?


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

tatina ha detto:


> amora?


Ogni tanto uso pure quello... ma te lo concedo!


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ah, perché quello lì sulla foto è solo disegnato?


era all'hennè!


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> era all'hennè!


Oh ma sei una carogna allora! Glie l'hai spedita davvero?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Da questo momento fino a Lunedì entro in sciopero!


----------



## La Lupa (7 Novembre 2008)

42 pagine di tred in mezza mattinata? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma voi siete scemi...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Oh ma sei una carogna allora! Glie l'hai spedita davvero?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> 42 pagine di tred in mezza mattinata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lo dici solo perchè non sai ancora CHE pagine!!!


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


>


Tu e belle siete bannati a vita dai miei contatti!


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Aiuto....lui la tradisce con me....e io soffro xkè nn mi da abbastanza tempo..nn lo vedo molto...usciamo poco insieme....*lei è un cesso obeso...e io dicono che sn bella....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quanti anni hai?!?

La frase che ho evidenziato è molto pesante, ma fà parte della rabbia per non averlo tuo del tutto....Ci sono cose che vanno al di là della semplice bellezza fisica mi spiace...

Rifatti una vita, se la prima volta l'hai fatto con lui(a proposito, un vero signore....poteva anche evitarsela!!!!)...deduco tu sia giovane, ecco....scappa a gambe levate da una situazione già sterile in partenza!!!!


----------



## Old La_Stella_Cometa (7 Novembre 2008)

il_bambinello ha detto:


> eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cosa ci fai tu qui!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Torna subito nella mangiatoia! Fila! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





'sti ragazzini...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






... hem... scusa amante seria... dicevi?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Tu e belle siete bannati a vita dai miei contatti!


contatti msn...?


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Tu e belle siete bannati a vita dai miei contatti!


tu il mio contatto non l'hai mai avuto! Gne gne gne!!!!
Tu hai centinaia di altri contatti!!! Finti o non, ce li hai.


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

La_Stella_Cometa ha detto:


> Cosa ci fai tu qui!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sagrada famiglia??????????????Mi avete scoppiato le tette...onesta!!!!


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> tu il mio contatto non l'hai mai avuto! Gne gne gne!!!!
> Tu hai centinaia di altri contatti!!! Finti o non, ce li hai.


Basta, con voi non ci parlo più!


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> 42 pagine di tred in mezza mattinata?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahahahaha sapessi!!! 
Ti riassumo io : amantesegreta ha messo le sue foto e si son scatenati.
Son volati contatti msn, badoo chi più ne ha più ne metta.
Poi pare che i pastori del presepe siano saltati su tradimento.net, Il bambinello, la stella cometa, tra un po' arrivano Gaspare, Melchiorre e Baldassarrre.


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Basta, con voi non ci parlo più!


ahahaha se sei curioso chiedi a corno, mi descriverà lui!!!


----------



## Old sperella (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> ahahahaha sapessi!!!
> Ti riassumo io : amantesegreta ha messo le sue foto e si son scatenati.
> Son volati contatti msn, badoo chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> Poi pare che i pastori del presepe siano saltati su tradimento.net, Il bambinello, la stella cometa, tra un po' arrivano Gaspare, Melchiorre e Baldassarrre.


manca l'asinello e siamo al completo considerando che abbiamo già anche la pecora


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> poi sono io la zocc0la


non mi sembra di istigarlo in nessuna maniera, IO  

	
	
		
		
	


	





non gliela prometto mica, IO  

	
	
		
		
	


	









e poi non è certo colpa mia se ha infinito buon gusto


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> ahahahaha sapessi!!!
> Ti riassumo io : amantesegreta ha messo le sue foto e si son scatenati.
> Son volati contatti msn, badoo chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> Poi pare che i pastori del presepe siano saltati su tradimento.net, Il bambinello, la stella cometa, tra un po' arrivano Gaspare, Melchiorre e Baldassarrre.


Grazie Belle stavo per chiedertelo io.......

ma ascolta, Seria è così **** come dice???? e poi, si è giunti ad una conclusione o è un'altra utente offesa che perdiamo???


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> ahahaha se sei curioso chiedi a corno, mi descriverà lui!!!



Non mi interessa....


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> manca l'asinello e siamo al completo considerando che abbiamo già anche la pecora


ahahahaha 
lascia stare la pecora, quella poraccia è stata violetanta!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non mi sembra di istigarlo in nessuna maniera, IO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io istigo?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








ma se mi si accozzano come le zecche!!


----------



## La Lupa (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> io sono affezzzzionato ad una piantina che ho sul pc, ma nn le ho preso la verginità


Evvabè...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... perchè è un cactus!


----------



## Old thai (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> senti..nn mi conosci..e nn puoi parlare così....io sn la classica ragazza seria che sta sempre in casa a fare le pulizie


Definisci ragazza seria?!?!?
Seria, perchè alle 11.00 sei a casa?
Seria, perchè esci a mangiare un panino al bar sotto solo con un'amica?
Seria, perchè fai le pulizie?

... una ragazza seria eviterebbe un rapporto con un uomo impegnato.
Ma va bhè, concediamo la debolezza di aver ceduto ai sentimenti (Capita a tutti) ed aver iniziato una relazione con questo ragazzo fidanzato .... (relazione o trombazione?Non ho ancora capito se lo frequenti o no) .... una ragazza seria, non giudicherebbe "per gelosia" un'altra persona basandosi e offendendo l'aspetto fisico!!

Forse è meglio, che inizi a uscire di casa per capire come si vive.

Thai


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non mi interessa....


----------



## Old sperella (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> ahahahaha
> lascia stare la pecora, quella poraccia è stata violetanta!


è ancora tutto da vedere , noi conosciamo solo un lato della medaglia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  , magari adesso è felice e contenta col suo ex amante


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

thai ha detto:


> Definisci ragazza seria?!?!?
> Seria, perchè alle 11.00 sei a casa?
> Seria, perchè esci a mangiare un panino al bar sotto solo con un'amica?
> Seria, perchè fai le pulizie?
> ...


seeeeeeeee, è veramente serissima.
S'è visto dale foto.
il buco del culo del pilù è serio!!..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> si, hai ragione, anche lei lo è









ma come vi permettete, cafoni?


----------



## Old sperella (7 Novembre 2008)

thai ha detto:


> Forse è meglio, che inizi a uscire di casa per capire come si vive.
> 
> Thai


lasciando perdere anche il web aggiungerei , così tanto per gradire


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


>


Ruffiana....


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

thai ha detto:


> Definisci ragazza seria?!?!?
> Seria, perchè alle 11.00 sei a casa?
> Seria, perchè esci a mangiare un panino al bar sotto solo con un'amica?
> Seria, perchè fai le pulizie?
> ...


è un pò la consolazione dei fessi...sai che nn è corretto pensarlo, che nn serve a nulla, ma per un attimino ti fà sentire meglio!!!!


----------



## Old sperella (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il buco del culo del pilù è serio!!..


asuu!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   , se ti sentisse  !


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io istigo??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non farmi andare a cercare i tuoi post in cui la promettevi a cani e porci


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> asuu!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chi? pilù??


----------



## Old sperella (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi? pilù??


certo ! chi se no ?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> seeeeeeeee, è veramente serissima.
> S'è visto dale foto.
> il buco del culo del pilù è serio!!..
























   quanto ti amo, dottor ciurlini


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

thai ha detto:


> Definisci ragazza seria?!?!?
> Seria, perchè alle 11.00 sei a casa?
> Seria, perchè esci a mangiare un panino al bar sotto solo con un'amica?
> Seria, perchè fai le pulizie?
> ...


Spiegamela!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> certo ! chi se no ?


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ruffiana....


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Spiegamela!


cosa preferisci? disegnino o testo?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> adesso a parte gli scherzi amanteseria sei di uno squallore inenarrabile...
> rispetto degli altri ZERO, posti le tue foto con tanto di profilo per farti un po' di pubblicità, dai il tuo indirizzo a cani e porci, *scrivi come una mentecatta decerebrata*...
> 
> vi prego, ditemi che non tutte le 18 sono così, vi prego!!!


 
ognuno scrive per quello che è...


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

Ma da quando nn si può scrivere più f.i.g.a.?!?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma da quando nn si può scrivere più f.i.g.a.?!?


da quando ne abbiamo abusato.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (7 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> manca l'asinello e siamo al completo considerando che abbiamo già anche la pecora


và che l'asinello lo dovevo fare io....


----------



## Old La_Stella_Cometa (7 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> manca l'asinello e siamo al completo considerando che abbiamo già anche la pecora


E no!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





No dico...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ma lo sapete quanto mi costa quella pecora di analista?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E lo sai tu se se la sentirà in tempo per il Natale...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Il dottore dice che non la devo sforzare...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... per quella faccenda là no...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... la sapete no...

E sì... ma io c'ho un presepe da mettere insieme...


----------



## Old sperella (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma da quando nn si può scrivere più f.i.g.a.?!?


da quando hanno capito che la si dà via come il pane


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cosa preferisci? disegnino o testo?



Quello che vuoi.


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> da quando ne abbiamo abusato.



ci facciamo sempre riconoscere....
 ma qualcuno mi dice che ne avete fatto di stà povera ragazza?????Possibile che le facciate sempre scappare....vecchie arpie!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> da quando hanno capito che la si dà via come il pane


 
seeee sai in quanti farebbero un assalto ai forni degno de i promessi sposi?


----------



## Old sperella (7 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> và che l'asinello lo dovevo fare io....


sei ancora in tempo , ma non soffiare troppo  

	
	
		
		
	


	







La_Stella_Cometa ha detto:


> E no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


le farà bene vedrai , si riprenderà , altro che sforzi . E magari si troverà bene con il bue


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> da quando hanno capito che *la si dà via come il pane*


e costa meno!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old thai (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> è un pò la consolazione dei fessi...sai che nn è corretto pensarlo, che nn serve a nulla, ma per un attimino ti fà sentire meglio!!!!


 
Ciao cara,
io forse sono un po' troppo legata alla sostanza che alla forma e non riesco proprio a giudicare dall'aspetto fisico, ma osservo ogni movimento, ogni gesto e poi "da fessa" giudico. 
p.s. ovviamente sbaglio.
Giudicare è bruttissimo, ma insito in noi "umani"


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> ci facciamo sempre riconoscere....
> ma qualcuno mi dice che ne avete fatto di stà povera ragazza?????Possibile che le facciate sempre scappare....vecchie arpie!!!!!


 
scappare? quella?

se fossi davvero stronza e volessi farle partire un embolo, direi che non riesce a correre, con quei coscioni


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> ci facciamo sempre riconoscere....
> ma qualcuno mi dice che ne avete fatto di stà povera ragazza?????Possibile che le facciate sempre scappare....vecchie arpie!!!!!


io son convinta sia un uomo che vuol provocare.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Quello che vuoi.


serietà vuol dire essere prima di tutto seri con sè stessi. Se vai coscientemente con un uomo sposato raccontandotela con amore e cazzzate del genere non sei seria.
Se ci vai pensando che lascerà la moglie per te idem con patatine.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (7 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> sei ancora in tempo , ma non soffiare troppo


 
grezie grazie grazie!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> serietà vuol dire essere prima di tutto seri con sè stessi. Se vai coscientemente con un uomo sposato raccontandotela con amore e cazzzate del genere non sei seria.
> Se ci vai pensando che lascerà la moglie per te idem con patatine.


 
che è 'sta parentesi seria per sdrammatizzare?


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scappare? quella?
> 
> se fossi davvero stronza e volessi farle partire un embolo, direi che non riesce a correre, con quei coscioni


coscioni?????''


Ammoraaa ma che foto ha messo, no dai sul serio?!? possibile che ogni volta mi perdo il meglio, meglio????


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> che è 'sta parentesi seria per sdrammatizzare?


scusa, mi ero distratta


----------



## Old irresponsabile (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> io son convinta sia un uomo che vuol provocare.


 
se devo dirla tutta, l'ho pensato pure io.

E' la costruzione della storia che me lo fà pensare.....


----------



## Old sperella (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> io son convinta sia un uomo che vuol provocare.


per me era una ragazza di 18 anni come tante ( purtroppo )
, comunque non è scappata , è andata ad aggiungere foto su badoo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> coscioni?????''
> 
> 
> Ammoraaa ma che foto ha messo, no dai sul serio?!? possibile che ogni volta mi perdo il meglio, meglio????


 
l'ho aggiunta su msn e aveva come avatar una foto con due coscioni mica male.
gliel'ho detto e si è risentita.
qua ha detto che l'ho offesa


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> io son convinta sia un uomo che vuol provocare.


Mal pensante!!!!ma ti sembra il posto dove la gente entra solo ed esclusivamente per provocare?!?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> per me era una ragazza di 18 anni come tante ( purtroppo )
> , *comunque non è scappata , è andata ad aggiungere foto su badoo*


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Io mi auguro fortemente che fosse un clone


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> l'ho aggiunta su msn e aveva come avatar una foto con due coscioni mica male.
> gliel'ho detto e si è risentita.
> qua ha detto che l'ho offesa


ma quindi esiste...

coscioni a parte, la foto ti sembrava reale?!? o è una provocatrice sul serio???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> scusa, mi ero distratta


figurati, può succedere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> ma quindi esiste...
> 
> coscioni a parte, la foto ti sembrava reale?!? o è una provocatrice sul serio???


 
se posso essere onesta, spero sia un clone.

se posso essere onesta, temo che non lo sia.

se il mio timore è corretto, è una gatta morta come tante.


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> serietà vuol dire essere prima di tutto seri con sè stessi. Se vai coscientemente con un uomo sposato raccontandotela con amore e cazzzate del genere non sei seria.
> Se ci vai pensando che lascerà la moglie per te idem con patatine.


Sevogliamo infiocchettarla cosi torniamo al vecchio stereotipo:
amante = donna di facili costumi
moglie = immacolata con in braccio il bambinello che aspetta Giuseppe che sempre a casa torna ( per restare in tema di presepe).


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> ma quindi esiste...
> 
> coscioni a parte, la foto ti sembrava reale?!? o è una provocatrice sul serio???


Ha dato il contatto msn anche a Kid, poi ha postato il link di un sito dove c'erano delle sue foto.
Non si sa per certo se siano suo o meno.
Dall'inizio ho pensato anche io ad un uomo


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> per me era una ragazza di 18 anni come tante ( purtroppo )
> , comunque non è scappata , è andata ad aggiungere foto su badoo



dissento. E' andata solo a correggere i coscioni con fotosciop


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> ma quindi esiste...
> 
> coscioni a parte, la foto ti sembrava reale?!? o è una provocatrice sul serio???



Troppa dimistichezza nel forum..!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sevogliamo infiocchettarla cosi torniamo al vecchio stereotipo:
> amante = donna di facili costumi
> moglie = immacolata con in braccio il bambinello che aspetta Giuseppe che sempre a casa torna ( per restare in tema di presepe).


ma no, che c'entra?
asu parla di non raccontarsela.
tu parli di errati luoghi comuni.


----------



## Old sperella (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dissento. E' andata solo a correggere i coscioni con fotosciop








   hai ragione , doveva ritoccare la 2° di reggiseno in attesa di potersi far pompare le tettine dal chirurgo plastico


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dissento. E' andata solo a correggere i coscioni con fotosciop


Non credo sia in grado di usare photoshop!


----------



## Old Holly (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ha dato il contatto msn anche a Kid, poi ha postato il link di un sito dove c'erano delle sue foto.
> Non si sa per certo se siano suo o meno.
> Dall'inizio ho pensato anche io ad un uomo



Peccato che nelle foto compaiano famiglia e amici però!!!
Intanto il quote con il link c'è ancora...


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

Io sono sempre per la buona fede.....

credo sia solamente il risultato della generazione Moccia!!!!! Quel coglione si è fatto i soldi sulle spalle di adolescenti del genere....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Troppa dimistichezza nel forum..!


ha dimistichezza col virtuale.
non necessariamente con questo forum. non serve una conoscenza particolare per scrivere qua.
come poliziotto non vali una cicca


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Peccato che nelle foto compaiano famiglia e amici però!!!
> Intanto il quote con il link c'è ancora...


E' vero.
Se non è lei la cosa è effettivamente grave!
Kid, cerca di eliminare il post dove quotavi il link


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Troppa dimistichezza nel forum..!


In questo forum?!?

perchè potrebbe essere che abbia dimistichezza di altri forum...si sà che oggi i teen-ager il pc lo usano meglio di noi, poi tra badoo, my space, msn, Facebook e quant'altri....


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sevogliamo infiocchettarla cosi torniamo al vecchio stereotipo:
> amante = donna di facili costumi
> moglie = immacolata con in braccio il bambinello che aspetta Giuseppe che sempre a casa torna ( per restare in tema di presepe).


oh bhè, ma possiamo anche dire che non ci sono più le mezze stagioni.
Non hai capito una fava di quanto ho scritto.
Il bello però è che gli stereotipi stanno in testa solo a chi ci crede veramente e ,credimi, a tante amanti lo stereotipo che hai citato aderisce volontariamente come un vecchio e amato abitino..
se sapessero che non è così ci resterebbero pure male!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> hai ragione , doveva ritoccare la 2° di reggiseno in attesa di potersi far pompare le tettine dal chirurgo plastico


la vera ritoccatina sarebbe da dare al cervello, ma la vedo dura.

il bello è che si è presentata come la superfiga di turno, cercando di farlo rizzare solo a parole.

poi si è mostrata. per ciò che aveva lasciato intendere, paragonarla al mostro aniba era il minimo sindacale.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> da quando ne abbiamo abusato.


troppa fi ga fa male, l'ho sempre detto io...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la vera ritoccatina sarebbe da dare al cervello, ma la vedo dura.
> 
> il bello è che si è presentata come la superfiga di turno, cercando di farlo rizzare solo a parole.
> 
> poi si è mostrata. per ciò che aveva lasciato intendere, paragonarla al mostro aniba era il minimo sindacale.


e ci ricorda qualcuno, no??


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma no, che c'entra?
> asu parla di non raccontarsela.
> tu parli di errati luoghi comuni.



Se vogliamo prendere il caso singolo di Amantesegreta ( fingendo di crederle) vi do' ragione. E' la classica finta-brava.
Ma se mi dici che una donna che va con un uomo sposato è poco seria, basando il concetto di serietà su questo stereotipo, allora ti rispondo, come ho risposto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e ci ricorda qualcuno, no??


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH noooooo ti prego!!!

oddio mio. ci sono immagini che neanche l'alzeimer riesce a far sparire dalla mente.

fatemi provare con l'elettroshock vi prego!


----------



## Old topi (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Aiuto....lui la tradisce con me....e io soffro xkè nn mi da abbastanza tempo..nn lo vedo molto...usciamo poco insieme....lei è un cesso obeso...e io dicono che sn bella....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old sperella (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la vera ritoccatina sarebbe da dare al cervello, ma la vedo dura.
> 
> il bello è che si è presentata come la superfiga di turno, cercando di farlo rizzare solo a parole.
> 
> poi si è mostrata. per ciò che aveva lasciato intendere, paragonarla al mostro aniba era il minimo sindacale.


volendo essere ottimisti : crescerà lei insieme al suo cervello e alla sua seconda .
In caso contrario , un'altra stile Moccia come diceva Confu , tanto ormai ...


----------



## La Lupa (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ahahahah... kid, ora tra tre giorni nn cominciare a scrivere post piagnucoloni dicendo che sei in crisi perché hai conosciuto una in msn!!!!


Ho sputato.


----------



## Old Holly (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e ci ricorda qualcuno, no??


Ma quelle foto allora, di chi sono???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se vogliamo prendere il caso singolo di Amantesegreta ( fingendo di crederle) vi do' ragione. *E' la classica finta-brava.*
> Ma se mi dici che una donna che va con un uomo sposato è poco seria, basando il concetto di serietà su questo stereotipo, allora ti rispondo, come ho risposto.


 
finta brava, sarebbe?

lei non appare una finta brava, appare come stronzetta. di bravo (vero o finto), personalmente ho visto poco.

ma scusa, partendo dal presupposto che non ho letto tutto, qualcuno ha detto che chi va con una uomo sposato è poco seria?


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se vogliamo prendere il caso singolo di Amantesegreta ( fingendo di crederle) vi do' ragione. E' la classica finta-brava.
> Ma se mi dici che una donna che va con un uomo sposato è poco seria, basando il concetto di serietà su questo stereotipo, allora ti rispondo, come ho risposto.


Non è poco seria.
Però secondo me è una persona che ha poco rispetto per se stessa.
Non sono mai stata amante, e quindi faccio fatica ad immedesimarmi...però trovo deprimente che una donna si debba accontentare dei ritagli di tempo concessi da un uomo


----------



## Nordica (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se vogliamo prendere il caso singolo di Amantesegreta ( fingendo di crederle) vi do' ragione. E' la classica finta-brava.
> Ma se mi dici che una donna che va con un uomo sposato è poco seria, basando il concetto di serietà su questo stereotipo, allora ti rispondo, come ho risposto.


 
Non e sempre tutto come sembra!

ce anche la moglie stronza e l'amante santa!

e ci sono anche mariti che lasciano la moglie perche veramente non stanno bene e poi sposano l'amante!

che vuol dire che si sono veramente innamorati della amante, ma magari non hanno mai amati la moglie!

quanta gente ce oggi che si sposano solo per comodità o per i soldi o perché stanno diventando vecchi e hanno paura di rimanere soli!


il mondo e bello perché e vario!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

seriamente (oddio, mi vergogno quasi a scriverlo):
- la ragazza probabilmente era reale, purtroppo un'immatura come tante/troppe/tutte(mannaggia) della sua età...
- x belle: penso che asudem volesse dire che scegliendo di fare l'amante ci si mette in una via molto incasinata, pericolosa e senza buone vie di uscita...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se vogliamo prendere il caso singolo di Amantesegreta ( fingendo di crederle) vi do' ragione. E' la classica finta-brava.
> Ma se mi dici che una donna che va con un uomo sposato è poco seria, basando il concetto di serietà su questo stereotipo, allora ti rispondo, come ho risposto.


senti belle, prima di rispondere leggi. Su..
Io sto parlando di SERIETA' con sè stessi. Stop.
Poi fai come credi e pensala come ti pare-
Ti ripeto: piace tanto sguazzare nei luoghicomuni solo a chi ci si trova come un pisello nel baccello


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> volendo essere ottimisti : crescerà lei insieme al suo cervello e alla sua seconda .
> In caso contrario , un'altra stile Moccia come diceva Confu , tanto ormai ...



questo non è ottimismo.

se ha 18 anni, la sua seconda rimarrà una misera seconda. ma mi sembra una cosa per nulla grave.

quindi speriamo che il cervello non cresca di pari passo, sennò è rovinata.


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> finta brava, sarebbe?
> 
> lei non appare una finta brava, appare come stronzetta. di bravo (vero o finto), personalmente ho visto poco.
> 
> ma scusa, partendo dal presupposto che non ho letto tutto, qualcuno ha detto che chi va con una uomo sposato è poco seria?


Diceva di essere brava perchè non esce quasi mai da casa e passa il tempo libero a fare le pulizie


----------



## Old sperella (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Se vogliamo prendere il caso singolo di Amantesegreta ( fingendo di crederle) vi do' ragione. E' la classica finta-brava.
> Ma se mi dici che una donna che va con un uomo sposato è poco seria, basando il concetto di serietà su questo stereotipo, allora ti rispondo, come ho risposto.


per me più che finta brava è una ragazzina in cerca .
Andare con un uomo sposato non è una passeggiata di salute , prevede o un alto tasso di stronzaggine oppure un basso tasso di amor proprio .


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non è poco seria.
> Però secondo me è una persona che ha poco rispetto per se stessa.
> Non sono mai stata amante, e quindi faccio fatica ad immedesimarmi...però *trovo deprimente che una donna si debba accontentare dei ritagli di tempo concessi da un uomo*


eh, ma spesso si perde la testa e nn ce ne rendiamo conto... e quando ce ne accorgiamo è tardi...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma quelle foto allora, di chi sono???


bhò.. possono essere prese da un blog qualunque..ma se anche fosse lei ..che ci frega??


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> seriamente (oddio, mi vergogno quasi a scriverlo):
> - la ragazza probabilmente era reale, purtroppo un'immatura come tante/troppe/tutte(mannaggia) della sua età...
> - x belle: penso che asudem volesse dire che scegliendo di fare l'amante ci si mette in una via molto incasinata, pericolosa e senza buone vie di uscita...


Non credo.
Secondo me sono meno di quel che pensiamo.


----------



## Nordica (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Aiuto....lui la tradisce con me....e io soffro xkè nn mi da abbastanza tempo..nn lo vedo molto...usciamo poco insieme....lei è un cesso obeso...e io dicono che sn bella....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
speriamo che non diventerai mai grassa e obesa!


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non credo.
> Secondo me sono meno di quel che pensiamo.


Io non sono così ottimista....


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Non credo.
> Secondo me sono meno di quel che pensiamo.


ma certo!! è che queste si mostrano in tutti i modi e le altre no


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Diceva di essere brava perchè non esce quasi mai da casa e passa il tempo libero a fare le pulizie


a 18 anni... quindi pure idiota...

a 18 anni vivevo sommersa dalla polvere e ogni tot tempo lasciavo una foto nuova ai miei genitori, giusto per vedere come avevo i capelli e se ero cambiata in qualcosa.
ciò significa che non ero brava?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

spero siano meno di quante appaiono... per esperienza di vita reale (nn virtuale) noto che cmq sono troppe...


----------



## Old Holly (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhò.. possono essere prese da un blog qualunque..ma se anche fosse lei ..che ci frega??


Personalmente... poco, però l'idea che una squinternata metta on line delle foto con tutti i parenti e gli amici in bella mostra mi inquieta...


----------



## ranatan (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma certo!! è che queste si mostrano in tutti i modi e le altre no


Esattissimo!


----------



## Nordica (7 Novembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ma quelle foto allora, di chi sono???


dove? foto?

voglio vedere! dimmi dove!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> a 18 anni... quindi pure idiota...
> 
> a 18 anni vivevo sommersa dalla polvere e ogni tot tempo lasciavo una foto nuova ai miei genitori, giusto per vedere come avevo i capelli e se ero cambiata in qualcosa.
> *ciò significa che non ero brava?*


si, fin da allora eri una stronzetta  

	
	
		
		
	


	





cmq io manco avevo valutato il fatto che fosse brava perché faceva le pulizie...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> *spero siano meno* di quante appaiono... per esperienza di vita reale (nn virtuale) noto che *cmq sono troppe*...


 
domanda: COSA?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> dove? foto?
> 
> voglio vedere! dimmi dove!


sono stati rimossi i link, è meglio così, dai...

al max kid ha la foto di belledejour, chiedi a lui...


----------



## Old thai (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> Sevogliamo infiocchettarla cosi torniamo al vecchio stereotipo:
> amante = donna di facili costumi
> moglie = immacolata con in braccio il bambinello che aspetta Giuseppe che sempre a casa torna ( per restare in tema di presepe).


 
No belle, anche io non sono daccordo su questi stereotipi.
Solo che secondo me, il potere della nostra razionalità è molto forte e a volte potremmo "evitare" certe situazioni se solo ci impegnassimo un po' di piu'.
Comunque nel suo caso, mi ha infastidito il modo in cui ha presentato la fidanzata di lui.

Dato che si ritiene una ragazza seria, e vergine, avrebbe potuto evitare di cadere in tentazione con uno fidanzato. Cerca di capire che parlo del suo caso.
Se rileggi tutte le sue risposte, parla di un ragazzo che forse le vuole bene, che ha visto poche volte ecc. Non c'è il coinvolgimento.

Comunque lo ammetto io sono quadrata, non vedo sfumature o bianco o nero.... volere è potere.... spesso mi ritrovo a pezzi, ma sempre rasserenata dal fatto che non mi pento mai di quello che scelgo e di quello che faccio.

Non credo nei colpi di fulmine, nel momento in cui un uomo impegnato ti propone avance puoi benissimo evitarlo, perchè di sicuro non ci sono sentimenti che ti fanno soffrire se ti tieni alla larga da lui.

....forza sono pronta, massacratemi per l'affermazione...


----------



## Old geisha (7 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ... cesso obesa, la tua prima volta... non ce la faccio sorry...


quoto straquoto ariquoto ............... mah gioventù bruciata


----------



## Old topi (7 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> per me più che finta brava è una ragazzina in cerca .
> Andare con un uomo sposato non è una passeggiata di salute , prevede o un alto tasso di stronzaggine oppure un basso tasso di amor proprio .


 concordo sulla ragazzina in cerca, mentre per la seconda parte, ritengo che più di un basso tasso di amor proprio, una isuperficialità e una grande frivolezza


----------



## Old sperella (7 Novembre 2008)

Sono meno di quel che pensiamo ?


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> sono stati rimossi i link, è meglio così, dai...
> 
> al max kid ha la foto di belledejour, chiedi a lui...


Ho pure foto tue corno....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> domanda: COSA?


patatine fritte..... mi riferivo alle ragazzette di 18 anni (più o meno) che sono come lei.... troppe, troppo moccia-style


----------



## Old Holly (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> sono stati rimossi i link, è meglio così, dai...
> 
> al max kid ha la foto di belledejour, chiedi a lui...


Non è stato rimosso niente ancora...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ho pure foto tue corno....


quelle in cui sono nudo col perizoma leopardato...? belle, vero?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Non è stato rimosso niente ancora...



eh, caz*o, allora pace, se nn frega a lei......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> *si, fin da allora eri una stronzetta*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
verissimo. rompevo le palle, tiravo tardi, ero sarcastica e spesso scontrosa (fosse cambiato qualcosa, oh!), rincasavo al mattino, mi inciucchivo raramente e con moderazione, ma nonostante ciò ero uno stinco di santo, tant'è che superate le prime titubanze, arrivati i 17 anni i miei non mi hanno più rotto le balle per l'orario. ispiravo fiducia


----------



## Old Holly (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> eh, caz*o, allora pace, se nn frega a lei......



E' un quote, deve toglierlo Kid!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> patatine fritte..... mi riferivo alle ragazzette di 18 anni (più o meno) che sono come lei.... troppe, troppo moccia-style


 
ah ok  

	
	
		
		
	


	





col ketchup grazie


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> E' un quote, deve toglierlo Kid!!!!



Ma perchè dovrei rimuoverle? Sono affari suoi, ognuno è libero di decidere no? E poi non mi lascia più editarla...


----------



## Old ASTRA (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> se ti do il msn me la mandi una tua foto?


 
Cantava Ligabue....
credici... credici un po' di più.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





vuol dire no, mi dispiace... non ho foto in cui si vede il cesso che c'è in me... io sono molto fotoigenica


----------



## Old Holly (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè dovrei rimuoverle? Sono affari suoi, ognuno è libero di decidere no? E poi non mi lascia più editarla...



Lo farà lo staff, lei comunque l'aveva rimosso dal suo post...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè dovrei rimuoverle? Sono affari suoi, ognuno è libero di decidere no? E poi non mi lascia più editarla...


 
se non altro perché potrebbe non essere lei


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Cantava Ligabue....
> credici... credici un po' di più....
> 
> 
> ...



Se proprio un giorno sentirai l'esigenza di farti vedere in foto da qualcuno, io mi offro!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè dovrei rimuoverle? Sono affari suoi, ognuno è libero di decidere no? E poi non mi lascia più editarla...


eh, se però quelle foto nn fossero sue...? magari ci va di mezzo una che nn ci incastra nulla...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

eddai kid, rimuovi quel link.






















(se avete bisogno, l'ho salvato tra i preferiti)


----------



## Old irresponsabile (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se non altro perché potrebbe non essere lei


 
secondo me puoi anche togliere il "potrebbe.."


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se non altro perché potrebbe non essere lei



Non mi lascia più editarla...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> verissimo. rompevo le palle, tiravo tardi, ero sarcastica e spesso scontrosa (fosse cambiato qualcosa, oh!), rincasavo al mattino, mi inciucchivo raramente e con moderazione, ma nonostante ciò ero uno stinco di santo, tant'è che superate le prime titubanze, arrivati i 17 anni i miei non mi hanno più rotto le balle per l'orario. ispiravo fiducia


che tesoro...


----------



## Old ASTRA (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> si


 
aridaje... controlla i quote, PARLAVA CON ME!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non mi lascia più editarla...


 
ah...
chiedi a mr.& mrs. staff


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non mi lascia più editarla...


scrivi allo staff


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

qualcuno ha un fucile, per abbattere astra?

deve aver ripreso a pagina 20 e ora risponde a tutti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> scrivi allo staff


 
la pianti di dirgli quello che gli dico io?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> che tesoro...


ma guarda che era vero


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> qualcuno ha un fucile, per abbattere astra?
> 
> deve aver ripreso a pagina 20 e ora risponde a tutti.
















  cazzzo che forum di pirloni!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> la pianti di dirgli quello che gli dico io?


oh, se scriviamo contemporaneamente mica è colpa mia...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma guarda che era vero


ci credo, è per quello che mi piaci!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> secondo me puoi anche togliere il "potrebbe.."


 
boh non ne sono sicurissima. ma nel dubbio...


----------



## Nordica (7 Novembre 2008)

Leggo che scrive di essere bella, taglia 42 e con ventre piatto!

ma cara.....

a 18 anni come dovresti essere? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





se non sei bella a 18 anni, quando dovresti esserlo?????? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





non ti vantare troppo! di belle ragazze e pieno il mondo!

e magari alui piace un po' di ciccia....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazzzo che forum di pirloni!!


 

e non è il nostro punto di forza?


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

Un riassuntino?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

angelo, tieni due colpi nel fucile, il secondo tienilo x ninna...


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un riassuntino?


Te lo risparmio...


----------



## Nordica (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> angelo, tieni due colpi nel fucile, il secondo tienilo x ninna...


 







e perché????????


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un riassuntino?


lei (dice) è bella e sfrontata , lui c'ha la donna cesso obesa e lei per fregarglielo gliel'ha data per la prima volta.
Siccome è ancora vergine nel cervellino stanco, ha dato il link delle sue foto e il suo indirizzo msn a cani e porci .
Ah, lui se la tromba ma si tiene pure l'obesa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> Leggo che scrive di essere bella, taglia 42 e con ventre piatto!
> 
> ma cara.....
> 
> ...


ninna, hai detto una stronzata, permittimi di dirtelo.
io a 18 anni ero bella pienotta, e di certo non avevo il ventre piatto oraa 32anni  la 40 mi sta comoda. che ***** c'entra l'età?


----------



## Old sperella (7 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Un riassuntino?


18 anni , bella , prima volta con uomo impegnato con un cesso , che però si affe*zzz*zionato a lei .


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> e perché????????


perché anche tu stai riesumando il thread


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> angelo, tieni due colpi nel fucile, il secondo tienilo x ninna...


 
grazie, non osavo chiederlo.  

	
	
		
		
	


	






però potremmo destare sospetti. cambiamo arma. tendiamole un tranello nel bosco


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lei (dice) è bella e sfrontata , lui c'ha la donna cesso obesa e lei per fregarglielo gliel'ha data per la prima volta.
> Siccome è ancora vergine nel cervellino stanco, ha dato il link delle sue foto e il suo indirizzo msn a cani e porci .
> Ah, lui se la tromba ma si tiene pure l'obesa


il tuo dono della sintesi mi eccita


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lei (dice) è bella e sfrontata , lui c'ha la donna cesso obesa e lei per fregarglielo gliel'ha data per la prima volta.
> Siccome è ancora vergine nel cervellino stanco, ha dato *il link *delle sue foto e il suo indirizzo msn a cani e porci .
> Ah, lui se la tromba ma si tiene pure l'obesa


Dov'e'? ... a che pagina?!?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> grazie, non osavo chiederlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tipo robin hood? 

tu fai frate tuck!


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> 18 anni , bella , prima volta con uomo impegnato con un cesso , che però si affe*zzz*zionato a lei .


Che mondo!


----------



## Nordica (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ninna, hai detto una stronzata, permittimi di dirtelo.
> io a 18 anni ero bella pienotta, e di certo non avevo il ventre piatto oraa 32anni la 40 mi sta comoda. che ***** c'entra l'età?


 
ma infatti non dico che essere belle e essere magre o anoressiche!

dico che se non sei bella a 18? e strano?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il tuo dono della sintesi mi eccita


c'era altro??
ah si!
scrive come una decerebrata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> tipo robin hood?
> 
> tu fai frate tuck!


 
a dire il vero pensavo di più tipo lost.

io faccio una degli altri.


----------



## Nordica (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> perché anche tu stai riesumando il thread


 
sono arrivata solo adesso! 

scusa.....   

	
	
		
		
	


	





me no vado?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ma infatti non dico che essere belle e essere magre o anoressiche!
> 
> dico che se non sei bella a 18? e strano?


 
no, tu hai detto che se la pancia piatta non ce l'hai a 18 anni non ce l'hai più. ti ho solo detto, con tanto di esempio, che era una stronzata.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'era altro??
> ah si!
> scrive come una decerebrata


solo xké ha il vizzzio di abbreviare e di nn scrvr cn le dopie....


----------



## Old sperella (7 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> ma infatti non dico che essere belle e essere magre o anoressiche!
> 
> dico che se non sei bella a 18? e strano?


mah ....non sono molto d'accordo , anzi , forse forse si è più belle a 30 / 40 che a 18 .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'era altro??
> ah si!
> è una decerebrata


ora c'è tutto


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> sono arrivata solo adesso!
> 
> scusa.....
> 
> ...


oh ninna, si scherza, via...


----------



## Nordica (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> grazie, non osavo chiederlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
un imboscata!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> solo xké ha il vizzzio di abbreviare e di nn scrvr cn le dopie....


 
xke? nn v pia?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> mah ....non sono molto d'accordo , anzi , forse forse si è più belle a 30 / 40 che a 18 .


quotissimo!!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> un imboscata!
















   brava, hai capito


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

VOGLIO IL LINK!

FUORI IL LINK!!!















​


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> brava, hai capito


ma ha dimenticato un apostrofo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> VOGLIO IL LINK!​
> 
> FUORI IL LINK!!!​
> 
> ...


 
rimosso


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma ha dimenticato un apostrofo


 
lo sai che è straniera 


proprio come cat


----------



## Old sperella (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> rimosso


ma presente nella cronologia dei ns pc


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> rimosso


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> VOGLIO IL LINK!
> 
> FUORI IL LINK!!!
> 
> ...


Se ti interessano le foto, io ne ho una copia. Se vuoi ti dò gli estremi per il bonifico.


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> ma presente nella cronologia dei ns pc



MA NESSUNO L'HA QUOTATO?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


>


 
te lo mando in pm?


----------



## Old sperella (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Se ti interessano le foto, io ne ho una copia. Se vuoi ti dò gli estremi per il bonifico.












  esagerato !


----------



## Old sperella (7 Novembre 2008)

Marì ma lo vuoi davvero ?


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Se ti interessano le foto, io ne ho una copia. Se vuoi ti dò gli estremi per il bonifico.


Son curiosa ... ma non scendo mai ai ricatti


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Son curiosa ... ma non scendo mai ai ricatti



Non è un ricatto, ma libero commercio.


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> te lo mando in pm?





sperella ha detto:


> Marì ma lo vuoi davvero ?


ma era tanto osceno?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma era tanto osceno?


no, era osceMo....


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Non è un ricatto, ma libero commercio.


Non tratto questi affari.


----------



## Old sperella (7 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma era tanto osceno?


ma no ! è una qualunque diciottenne !


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> no, era osceMo....



Ma si e' capito chi e' la/il nuova/o utente?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Nessun sospetto?


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non tratto questi affari.








  Rinneghi la famiglia, picciotta?


----------



## Nordica (7 Novembre 2008)

e finta
la mail e stata aperta adesso solo per usarlo qui!


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Rinneghi la famiglia, picciotta?



Mai, ne "feci" parte


----------



## Nordica (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> brava, hai capito


 
Beh, con l'astinenza che tengo!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> ma no ! è una qualunque diciottenne !


se permetti continuo a credere/sperare che quelle così siano una minoranza


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma si e' capito chi e' la/il nuova/o utente?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha detto che il venerdì sera nn va in disco...


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ha detto che il venerdì sera nn va in disco...


e il sabato?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

non so se avete notato ma nel sito postato indicava tra i libri, film e serie tv amati: 3MSC, scusa se ti chiamo amore, ho voglia di te e mi pare un altro, sempre id moccia..... parliamone....


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> parliamone....


Ma anche no grazie....


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma anche no grazie....




















  uffa! ma oggi mi battete sempre sul tempo


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma anche no grazie....


 meno male, mi stavo incartando!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> meno male, mi stavo incartando!!


ti sei fatta la domanda??


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti sei fatta la domanda??


 appunto!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> appunto!!!


lunedì ti dai la risposta...ok?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lunedì ti dai la risposta...ok?


non garantisco che non mi si intrecci il cervello da qui a lunedì.........  

	
	
		
		
	


	




La domanda era su moccia e i 18enni seri.....


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non garantisco che non mi si intrecci il cervello da qui a lunedì.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


allora facciamo venerdì prossimo....dovrei riuscire a non aprire il pc


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> allora facciamo venerdì prossimo....dovrei riuscire a non aprire il pc








 che intendi?!?!?!?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> che intendi?!?!?!?


dici che una settimana è poco??


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dici che una settimana è poco??


 ........... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 non ho capito davvero!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

è scappata?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> è scappata?


nn capisco come mai.....


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> nn capisco come mai.....



No no, è qui con me!


----------



## Old Angel (7 Novembre 2008)

Azzz 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   perchè non spostate sta discussione nel post più lungo del mondo che alziamo i numeri


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> No no, è qui con me!





















oh, te l'ho già detto, lunedì nn venire a scrivere che l'hai sognata e nn stai bene!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	























tanto io ho la foto di belle...


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> oh, te l'ho già detto, lunedì nn venire a scrivere che l'hai sognata e nn stai bene!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E io ho quelle di Verena vestita da contessa sexy!


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

naaaaaaa! avevo così tante cose da dirle sull'ammmore


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E io ho quelle di Verena vestita da contessa sexy!


aspetta che lo legga....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> naaaaaaa! avevo così tante cose da dirle sull'ammmore


puoi farlo lo stesso, qualcuno ti ascolterà... tipo il corner di hyde park!


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E io ho quelle di Verena vestita da contessa sexy!


facciamo un'album delle figurine?


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> aspetta che lo legga....


E ho pure quelle di Matilde vestita da mucca! Pezzo rarissimo!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> E ho pure quelle di Matilde vestita da mucca! Pezzo rarissimo!


io ho quelle di una mucca vestita da matilde


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> facciamo un'album delle figurine?


si, se ne occupa kid


----------



## Kid (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> si, se ne occupa kid


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

mia sorella l'ho usata per la tappezzeria della macchina


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> nn capisco come mai.....


 
a volte il troppo affetto mette in imbarazzo


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> puoi farlo lo stesso, qualcuno ti ascolterà... tipo il corner di hyde park!


beh... l'ammore è:

"Il dolore lascia dei segni dentro, prima ancora che sulla pelle. 
Anche Babi troverà delle risposte. 
Step imparerà che                non sempre, in amore, sappiamo ciò che vogliamo davvero.                Anche quando ci sembra d'essere sicuri. 
Scopriremo che il perbenismo                è solo il tentativo inutile di rendere perfetto ciò                che non lo è, che non può esserlo in nessun modo"
_di Federico Moccia_


----------



## Old ASTRA (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> qualcuno ha un fucile, per abbattere astra?
> 
> deve aver ripreso a pagina 20 e ora risponde a tutti.


 
Scusate, sono a pagina 55... ma quanto caxxo dura questa discussione? FERMI UN ATTIMO CHE VI RAGGIUNGO...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> beh... l'ammore è:
> 
> "Il dolore lascia dei segni dentro, prima ancora che sulla pelle.
> Anche Babi troverà delle risposte.
> ...


 
e se lo dice dottor moccia...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Scusate, sono a pagina 55... ma quanto caxxo dura questa discussione? FERMI UN ATTIMO CHE VI RAGGIUNGO...


 
e ringrazia che ci siamo calmati, sennò avresti finito all'ora di cena, senza quindi nessuno che ti rispondesse


----------



## Old ASTRA (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e ringrazia che ci siamo calmati, sennò avresti finito all'ora di cena, senza quindi nessuno che ti rispondesse


 

Si ma che palle... vi ho lasciato solo un paio d'ore per andare a fare la spesa e mi avete scritto un romanzo nel frattempo...


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e se lo dice dottor moccia...


è che mi dispiace averla massacrata 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Moccia avrebbe compreso lo stato d'animo e scritto un libro... e fatto i soldi... e fanc.. perchè non cogliamo le occasioni?


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Si ma che palle... vi ho lasciato solo un paio d'ore per andare a fare la spesa e mi avete scritto un romanzo nel frattempo...


nel frattempo sei stata abbattuta!


----------



## Old ASTRA (7 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> nel frattempo sei stata abbattuta!


 





....grazie, ho visto... infatti ora faccio zapping su e giù per non perdermi le vostre cattiverie su di me... in realtà sto leggendo ancora a pagina 57, quindi fra un po' non capisco più nulla!


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> ....grazie, ho visto... infatti ora faccio zapping su e giù per non perdermi le vostre cattiverie su di me... in realtà sto leggendo ancora a pagina 57, quindi fra un po' non capisco più nulla!


andiamo per mano verso il trade dei test cerebrolesi?


----------



## Old ASTRA (7 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> andiamo per mano verso il trade dei test cerebrolesi?


 






  antipaticissima......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Si ma che palle... vi ho lasciato solo un paio d'ore per andare a fare la spesa e mi avete scritto un romanzo nel frattempo...


 
SOLO un paio d'ore? pensa che facevamo fatica a starci dietro, pur non staccando la faccia dal monitor. c'è stato qualche attimo di delirio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> è che mi dispiace averla massacrata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche a me dispiace di averla massacrata...


... poco...


avrei potuto fare di meglio, ma ogni tanto devo pur lavorare!


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> antipaticissima......


intendevo questo:
 Forum Tradimento.net  	> INDICE   	> Forum Libero  * 	 test per tutti voi adorabili cerebrolesi  *


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> andiamo per mano verso il trade dei test cerebrolesi?
















  vi adoro!!


----------



## Old ASTRA (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche a me dispiace di averla massacrata...
> 
> 
> ... poco...
> ...






ecco cos'è che mi ha fregato... giuro, non lo faccio più, con lunedì smetto!


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche a me dispiace di averla massacrata...
> 
> 
> ... poco...
> ...


in effetti


----------



## Old ASTRA (7 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> intendevo questo:
> Forum Tradimento.net     > INDICE     > Forum Libero  *     test per tutti voi adorabili cerebrolesi *


 

ci ero arrivata, sai... li ho fatti ieri tutti i test e sono stata anche bravina... mi stupisce come voi possiate sottovalutarmi in questo modo!

Non c'è una faccina che vi volta le spalle offesa?


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vi adoro!!


anch'io


----------



## Old matilde (7 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> ci ero arrivata, sai... li ho fatti ieri tutti i test e sono stata anche bravina... mi stupisce come voi possiate sottovalutarmi in questo modo!
> 
> Non c'è una faccina che vi volta le spalle offesa?








 c'è questa


----------



## Old ASTRA (7 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> c'è questa


 






  Grazie di cuore dell'informazione, cara... la userò presto.


----------



## luigi.codone (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no.
> Faccio come gigi che ha il copyright su 'cordialità'!!!!


cordialità®.......

gigi


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

Ragazzi, finalemnte qualcuno con cui posso parlare del mio problema!!
Allora non sono sola!!
Buonasera, mi chiamo Grande82 e sono una dipendente....dal Forum tradimento.net..... sono sobria da...... niente!! Non riesco!! Al massimo un giorno se nel fine settimana sono fuori!!! Proprio non riesco!! Aiutatemi!


----------



## Nordica (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, finalemnte qualcuno con cui posso parlare del mio problema!!
> Allora non sono sola!!
> Buonasera, mi chiamo Grande82 e sono una dipendente....dal Forum tradimento.net..... sono sobria da...... niente!! Non riesco!! Al massimo un giorno se nel fine settimana sono fuori!!! Proprio non riesco!! Aiutatemi!


 
quanto ti capisco! 

io mi collego solo dal lavoro! così il resto della giornata e i weekend gli tengo per i miei cari!


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


>


Tu parli, parli ... e lui (Kid) tomo tomo, cacchio cacchio fa i fatti


----------



## La Lupa (7 Novembre 2008)

matilde ha detto:


> c'è questa


Tilde, tesoro, non sono le spalle quelle.

No no.


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

belledejour ha detto:


> nono i gvn d gg skrivono kosi xkè è + veloce e komodo
> il problema è ke anke ai konkorsi x la magistratura hanno skritto kosi e sono stati tutti bocciati


*NO!*

*Tu no Belle!






*​


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> guarda che io sono davvero la copia *sputata* di sean connery!!!!


Ecco, appunto!


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Visto che bona?


Ma e' veramente lei?


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> c'è da dire che è di una signorilità a dire poco sconcertante.
> 
> avete notato la foto 8.46?
> 
> La principessa del brunei è tra noi


Gia' ... ma chi l'ha mandata da queste parti?


----------



## Old ASTRA (7 Novembre 2008)

Vi piace il mio nuovo avatar?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Vi piace il mio nuovo avatar?


no.


----------



## Nordica (7 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Vi piace il mio nuovo avatar?


bello!


----------



## Old ASTRA (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no.








 .... avevo detto che lo avrei usato presto!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Vi piace il mio nuovo avatar?


 ehm... hai una domanda di riserva?


----------



## Old ASTRA (7 Novembre 2008)

Ninna ha detto:


> bello!


 





  con la medusina non gioco più, ora sei tu la mia amica!


----------



## Old ASTRA (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ehm... hai una domanda di riserva?


 






  ma uffa.... mi rappresenta alla grande!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ehm... hai una domanda di riserva?


da una che c'ha candy mi sarei aspettata un dignitoso silenzio


----------



## Old ASTRA (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> da una che c'ha candy mi sarei aspettata un dignitoso silenzio


 













  volevo dirlo io...


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> da una che c'ha candy mi sarei aspettata un dignitoso silenzio


 a parte che il mio soprannome era mafalda (secoli fa per fortuna) e comunque nn la mtto nl avtr (non so se mi spiego...) ....


----------



## Old ASTRA (7 Novembre 2008)

Oh, ragazze... il mio orologio segna le 18.01, considerato il fatto che quella tirchia del mio capo gli straordinari non me li paga e che è venerdì sera io levo le tende così vi lascio libere di spettegolare sul mio "bielissim" avatar! 
A lunedì, buon week end a tutti!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

ASTRA ha detto:


> Oh, ragazze... il mio orologio segna le 18.01, considerato il fatto che quella tirchia del mio capo gli straordinari non me li paga e che è venerdì sera io levo le tende così vi lascio libere di spettegolare sul mio "bielissim" avatar!
> A lunedì, buon week end a tutti!


----------



## Old giulia (7 Novembre 2008)

Sono alla pagina 14... ditemi se veramente NE VALE LA PENA!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Altrimenti vado in ritirata!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Sono alla pagina 14... ditemi se veramente NE VALE LA PENA!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda, fino a pag 30-35 forse (ma anche no), oltre... siamo sempre noi!!


----------



## Old amarax (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Guarda, fino a pag 30-35 forse (ma anche no), oltre... siamo sempre noi!!


e la conclusione qual'è stata? è un clone o una novella Flavia Vento? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  p  erò che ridere!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  mi hanno fatto dimenticare il mio  mal di gola


----------



## Old Alexantro (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Aiuto....lui la tradisce con me....e io soffro xkè nn mi da abbastanza tempo..nn lo vedo molto...usciamo poco insieme....lei è un cesso obeso...e io dicono che sn bella....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 una delle storie piu toccanti che abbia mai sentito...profonda soprattutto la parte dove c'e il cesso obeso 
a stento trattengo le lacrime......


----------



## Old amarax (7 Novembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> una delle storie piu toccanti che abbia mai sentito...profonda soprattutto la parte dove c'e il cesso obeso
> a stento trattengo le lacrime......


arrivi tardi 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  il 3d è stato rovente in mattinata e nel pomeriggio, poi la seria ha levato le tende...lasciandomi\ci con il dubbio amletico clone o realtà?


----------



## Old Alexantro (7 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> arrivi tardi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 oddio puo darsi anche che sia un troll.......
io l'ho fatto una sola volta il troll....in un forum che preferisco tenere anonimo mi ero finto un sacerdote....copiavo&incollavo i versi del vangelo e dispensavo consigli x tutti con tanto di appellativo "figliolo pentiti"....il brutto e' che la gente ci credeva.......


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Ma perchè dovrei rimuoverle? Sono affari suoi, ognuno è libero di decidere no? E poi non mi lascia più editarla...



E poi volevi essere pagato da me: VIGLIACCO/DISONESTO!


----------



## Old belledejour (7 Novembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> oddio puo darsi anche che sia un troll.......
> io l'ho fatto una sola volta il troll....in un forum che preferisco tenere anonimo mi ero finto un sacerdote....copiavo&incollavo i versi del vangelo e dispensavo consigli x tutti con tanto di appellativo "figliolo pentiti"....il brutto e' che la gente ci credeva.......


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

*Comunque*

Come dico spesso:

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=tZHrnAcLx7w


----------



## Grande82 (7 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> e la conclusione qual'è stata? è un clone o una novella Flavia Vento?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A parte che abbiamo visto le sue foto e ogni dettaglio, la conclusione è duplice: o ha costruito tutto per noi e ci ha inviati a una poveretta che non sa di esser stata dileggiata per un paio d'ore (e AmanteSeria è un uomo) oppure è reale e allora... beh..... speriamo decida di esser meno seria!


----------



## Old geisha (7 Novembre 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> arrivi tardi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old geisha (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> A parte che abbiamo visto le sue foto e ogni dettaglio, la conclusione è duplice: o ha costruito tutto per noi e ci ha inviati a una poveretta che non sa di esser stata dileggiata per un paio d'ore (e AmanteSeria è un uomo) oppure è reale e allora... beh..... speriamo decida di esser meno seria!


vedi a volte mannaggia a lavorare troppo mi perdo la patonza nel monitor .... l'amante seria ...... le foto ......

oddio  ....... forse è un segno del destino......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> vedi a volte mannaggia *a lavorare* troppo mi perdo la patonza nel monitor .... l'amante seria ...... le foto ......
> 
> oddio  ....... forse è un segno del destino......


devi toglierti questo viziaccio pure tu


----------



## Old giulia (7 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> A parte che abbiamo visto le sue foto e ogni dettaglio, la conclusione è duplice: o ha costruito tutto per noi e ci ha inviati a una poveretta che non sa di esser stata dileggiata per un paio d'ore (e AmanteSeria è un uomo) oppure è reale e allora... beh..... speriamo decida di esser meno seria!


 
Le sue foto????????
A che pagina?


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Le sue foto????????
> A che pagina?


Pagina 34 messaggio 338  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ciao cara!


----------



## Old giulia (7 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pagina 34 messaggio 338
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grassie tesoruccia 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS:  certi trhread faccio fatica a digerirli


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

Questo thread và troppo veloce, ed io oggi pom. ero a lavoro....novità????


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Novembre 2008)

Mi sono letto un pò di risposte.
Certo che l'avete trattata parecchio male questa ragazza. Insomma, ha 18 anni e per quell'età ci siamo passati tutti/e. E a quell'età non è che si può troppo capire o immaginare come va il mondo.
Forse sarebbe stato meglio assecondare il suo sfogo e cercare di rapportarsi con lei piuttosto che etichettarla come poco matura...Per la miseria..Ha 18 anni..E' ovvio che non può avere l'esperienza di vita di un quarantenne

Buscopann


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (7 Novembre 2008)

Certo che l'avete trattata parecchio male questa ragazza. Insomma, ha 18 anni e per quell'età ci siamo passati tutti/e. E a quell'età non è che si può troppo capire o immaginare come va il mondo.
Forse sarebbe stato meglio assecondare il suo sfogo e cercare di rapportarsi con lei piuttosto che etichettarla come poco matura...Per la miseria..Ha 18 anni..E' ovvio che non può avere l'esperienza di vita di un quarantenne
Buscopann[/quote]

'-------------------------------------------------

Condivido la tua opinione Buscopann ......
E poi putroppo o per fortuna l'amore e' cieco ( e sordo ....)


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (7 Novembre 2008)

L'eta' non conta.
Gli errori in amore si fanno a qualsiasi eta'.


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi sono letto un pò di risposte.
> Certo che l'avete trattata parecchio male questa ragazza. Insomma, ha 18 anni e per quell'età ci siamo passati tutti/e. E a quell'età non è che si può troppo capire o immaginare come va il mondo.
> Forse sarebbe stato meglio assecondare il suo sfogo e cercare di rapportarsi con lei piuttosto che etichettarla come poco matura...Per la miseria..Ha 18 anni..E' ovvio che non può avere l'esperienza di vita di un quarantenne
> 
> Buscopann


Busco, l'unico errore e' stato darle troppa importanza/attenzione


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Mi sono letto un pò di risposte.
> Certo che l'avete trattata parecchio male questa ragazza. Insomma, ha 18 anni e per quell'età ci siamo passati tutti/e. E a quell'età non è che si può troppo capire o immaginare come va il mondo.
> Forse sarebbe stato meglio assecondare il suo sfogo e cercare di rapportarsi con lei piuttosto che etichettarla come poco matura...Per la miseria..Ha 18 anni..E' ovvio che non può avere l'esperienza di vita di un quarantenne
> 
> Buscopann



busco, se leggi tutto verrai anche tu pervaso dal dubbio che questa ragazza è vera quanto le labbra deela parietti


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> busco, se leggi tutto verrai anche tu pervaso dal dubbio che questa ragazza è vera quanto le labbra deela parietti


Si..ma 700 post..Ci metto di meno a leggere Guerra e Pace in russo.

Nei primi post non mi sembrava così falsa. Mi sembrava davvero lo sfogo e la sofferenza di una ragazza di 18 anni. Cos'è successo dopo? Ha scritto che l'uomo che ama è stato rapito dagli alieni?

Buscopann


----------



## Old giulia (7 Novembre 2008)

Ma nn è criticabile l'esperienza in sè di questa ragazza... il tradimento appunto, quanto l'aver classificato la rivale come "cesso obeso"... questo è davvero intollerabile e offensivo, la presunzione la fà da padrona.
Questo atteggiamento è immaturo anche per la sua età, tra l' altro è maleducato.
I ragazzini di questa età sono spietati e molto critici nei confronti dei loro coetanei ma non sempre è colpa loro.

Il tradimento lascia poi il tempo che trova... pochi sono gli elementi... lei nn ha raccontato un granchè... potrebbe finire tutto in poche sc@@@@e oppure lui lascia la bestia per stare con la bella


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Ma nn è criticabile l'esperienza in sè di questa ragazza... il tradimento appunto, quanto l'aver classificato la rivale come "cesso obeso"... questo è davvero intollerabile e offensivo, la presunzione la fà da padrona.
> Questo atteggiamento è immaturo anche per la sua età, tra l' altro è maleducato.
> I ragazzini di questa età sono spietati e molto critici nei confronti dei loro coetanei ma non sempre è colpa loro.
> 
> Il tradimento lascia poi il tempo che trova... pochi sono gli elementi... lei nn ha raccontato un granchè... potrebbe finire tutto in poche sc@@@@e oppure lui lascia la bestia per stare con la bella


 se questa è una ragazza di diciotto anni  io sono jean gabin


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> se questa è una ragazza di diciotto anni  io sono jean gabin


e io simone signoret


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> *Si..ma 700 post..Ci metto di meno a leggere Guerra e Pace in russo.*
> 
> Nei primi post non mi sembrava così falsa. Mi sembrava davvero lo sfogo e la sofferenza di una ragazza di 18 anni. Cos'è successo dopo? Ha scritto che l'uomo che ama è stato rapito dagli alieni?
> 
> Buscopann















esagerato.

non è tanto quello che ha detto, ma come l'ha fatto.
il solo intento era palesemente quello di far rizzare piselli ostentando una bellezza (peraltro non supportata da equivalente massa di materia grigia) non appartenente invece al cesso obeso. i suoi continui inviti ad aggiungerla su msn per mostrarsi (rivolti a soli detentori di pene), le piccole/grandi provocazioni, la rendevano la gatta morta simil-zocc0la che solo un uomo che ha voglia di divertirsi su un forum, può ideare.
questo è quello che spero.
se veramente lei è così come si è mostrata, bhè spiacente, ma i 18 anni non la giustificano affatto. siamo tutti d'accordo che 18 anni non sono un'età che fa di una persona, un adulto, ma credo che saremo anche d'accordo che 18 anni sono un'età più che sufficiente a vietare per legge un cervello così poco sviluppato in generale. quindi se è vera, quello che si è sentito dire se l'è meritato tutto.
imho, ovviamente.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

detentori di pene o no a me sembrava pure un cessetto dalle foto...


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> esagerato.
> 
> non è tanto quello che ha detto, ma come l'ha fatto.
> il solo intento era palesemente quello di far rizzare piselli ostentando una bellezza (peraltro non supportata da equivalente massa di materia grigia) non appartenente invece al cesso obeso. i suoi continui inviti ad aggiungerla su msn per mostrarsi (rivolti a soli detentori di pene), le piccole/grandi provocazioni, la rendevano la gatta morta simil-zocc0la che solo un uomo che ha voglia di divertirsi su un forum, può ideare.
> ...


 zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


ma che casso vuol dire imho??
lo scrivono spesso...che , ho fatto la figura della jurassica??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e io simone signoret



io leonardo da vinci redivivo in esclusiva per tradimento.net
ma che non si sparga la notizia, sennò studio aperto fa un altro sGoop.


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> esagerato.
> 
> non è tanto quello che ha detto, ma come l'ha fatto.
> il solo intento era palesemente quello di far rizzare piselli ostentando una bellezza (peraltro non supportata da equivalente massa di materia grigia) non appartenente invece al cesso obeso. i suoi continui inviti ad aggiungerla su msn per mostrarsi (rivolti a soli detentori di pene), le piccole/grandi provocazioni, la rendevano la gatta morta simil-zocc0la che solo un uomo che ha voglia di divertirsi su un forum, può ideare.
> ...


Sono a lambrate...spetta che urlo così Persa mi sente  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buscopann

PS..Si,si..Non c'entra un kass col discorso..però stasera son scollegato. Ho i due neuroni che non vogliono proprio fare la sinapsi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



mi sono forse dilungata?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io leonardo da vinci redivivo in esclusiva per tradimento.net
> ma che non si sparga la notizia, sennò studio aperto fa un altro sGoop.


si tesoro, ma c'hai dell'orrendo prezzemolo fra i denti....


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi sono forse dilungata?


giusto un cicinin....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che casso vuol dire imho??
> lo scrivono spesso...che , ho fatto la figura della jurassica??


no, della capra.

imho: in my humble (o honest) opinion


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi sono forse dilungata?


No...è lei che si è addormentata sul divano..d'altra parte che vuoi..lavora sempre, la sera poi crolla

Buscopann


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> si tesoro, ma c'hai dell'orrendo prezzemolo fra i denti....



ops
m'han richiamata dall'aldilà che stavo mangiando un'impepata di cozze, e lì il prezzemolo abbonda.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, della capra.
> 
> imho: in my humble (o honest) opinion


ecco, queste sono le cose che mi mandano in bestia!! 
siamo italiani, su un forum italiano fra pirla italiani...non pouoi scrivere secondo me...??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sono a lambrate...spetta che urlo così Persa mi sente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



strilla forte, mi sa che dorme


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giusto un cicinin....



vabbè per una volta.
non sfidatemi o inizio a scrivere post lunghi come quelli di giobbe.
e almeno uno in ogni thread.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> No...è lei che si è addormentata sul divano..d'altra parte che vuoi..lavora sempre, la sera poi crolla
> 
> Buscopann


pora stella. magari domani le si fa un riassuntino. asu è brava


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco, queste sono le cose che mi mandano in bestia!!
> siamo italiani, su un forum italiano fra pirla italiani...non pouoi scrivere secondo me...??



imho è più breve di secondo la mia opinione personale.

ps se ti rivedo scrivere ok t'ammazzo a mani nude


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vabbè per una volta.
> non sfidatemi o inizio a scrivere post lunghi come quelli di giobbe.
> e almeno uno in ogni thread.


imho ti capita di sovente


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> imho è più breve di secondo la mia opinione personale.
> 
> ps se ti rivedo scrivere ok t'ammazzo a mani nude


ok sta per Oh Kazzzo!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> imho ti capita di sovente
















   quanto sei pirletta


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ok sta per Oh Kazzzo!!


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

vedo che hai fumato bene oggi


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

ma poi ancora vergine a 18 anni?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








non ci son più le zoccoline di una volta....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma poi ancora vergine a 18 anni??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



questa cosa ha del miracoloso. la sera non ti colleghi mai. si parla di fumare e zompi fuori come coniglio dal cappello di un mago


----------



## Old Buscopann (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> strilla forte, mi sa che dorme


Se strillo forte si sveglia anche Minerva. Non vorrei mai mi segnalassero allo Staff

Buscopann


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quanto sei pirletta


iyho


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

L'amanteSeria ha detto:


> Aiuto....lui la tradisce con me....e io soffro xkè nn mi da abbastanza tempo..nn lo vedo molto...usciamo poco insieme....*lei è un cesso obeso*...e io dicono che sn bella....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


qualcuno poi mi dice come non si fa a far arrivare certi topic in scannatoio?
ma che ***** gli abbiamo passato a 'sti ragazzi?
se mia figlia diventerà così le cambierò i connotati...nessuna discussione, nessun dialogo..


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2008)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se strillo forte si sveglia anche Minerva. Non vorrei mai mi segnalassero allo Staff
> 
> Buscopann


doppia segnalazione e nota sul diario!
niente, ero lì sulla chaise longue e ho fatto un incubo:
ero jean gabin e mia figlia mi portava a cena obama


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> qualcuno poi mi dice come non si fa a far arrivare certi topic in scannatoio?
> ma che ***** gli abbiamo passato a 'sti ragazzi?
> se mia figlia diventerà così le cambierò i connotati...nessuna discussione, nessun dialogo..


la penso esattamente come te.
L'arcata dentale superiore una sera e quella inferiore la sera dopo..


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questa cosa ha del miracoloso. la sera non ti colleghi mai. si parla di fumare e zompi fuori come coniglio dal cappello di un mago


non vi ho mica lette pirlette....sono arrivata al sunto di asu.
cmq devo tirare fino a matrix...chi è di mazzo sorelle?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> doppia segnalazione e nota sul diario!
> niente, ero lì sulla chaise longue e ho fatto un incubo:
> ero jean gabin e mia figlia mi portava a cena obama


che si presenti accompagnato da chi ne fa le feci..


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non vi ho mica lette pirlette....sono arrivata al sunto di asu.
> *cmq devo tirare fino a matrix.*..chi è di mazzo sorelle?


ti segnalerei a obama per le relazioni diplomatiche internazionali..tra e te e il berlusca non saprei chi scegliere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> doppia segnalazione e nota sul diario!
> niente, ero lì sulla chaise longue e ho fatto un incubo:
> ero jean gabin e mia figlia mi portava a cena obama



e lo chiami incubo? pensa se t'avesse portato a cena berlusconi


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non vi ho mica lette pirlette....sono arrivata al sunto di asu.
> cmq devo tirare fino a matrix...chi è di mazzo sorelle?


preferire matrix a tutto questo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












...lattinara...


----------



## Mari' (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che si presenti accompagnato da chi ne fa  *le **feci..*


... e sempre li ci si finisce


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non vi ho mica lette pirlette....sono arrivata al sunto di asu.
> cmq devo tirare fino a matrix...chi è di mazzo sorelle?



al dottor ciurlini, ma chiede se qualcuno fa al posto suo, che s'è slogata un polso giocando a squash


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... e sempre li ci si finisce


sarà un caso...


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> qualcuno poi mi dice come non si fa a far arrivare certi topic in scannatoio?
> ma che ***** gli abbiamo passato a 'sti ragazzi?
> se mia figlia diventerà così le cambierò i connotati...nessuna discussione, nessun dialogo..


è già sceso di un piano.
prima era in confessionale..
sta facendo il suo lungo percorso


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e lo chiami incubo? pensa se t'avesse portato a cena berlusconi


 guarda che ha telefonato chiedendomi di passargli barac


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> la penso esattamente come te.
> L'arcata dentale superiore una sera e quella inferiore la sera dopo..


no quelli no..li avrei pagati io...ci tengo algli investimenti..
un menischino rotto e passa la paura...


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

Infatti, perchè siamo qui?????


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti segnalerei a obama per le relazioni diplomatiche internazionali..tra e te e il berlusca non saprei chi scegliere


cmq non fate le racchie acidone...siamo state zoccolette pure noi!!!


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Infatti, perchè siamo qui?????


 ma soprattutto: dove stiamoandando?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che ha telefonato chiedendomi di passargli barac


io avrei fatto esorcizzare il telefono


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no quelli no..li avrei pagati io...ci tengo algli investimenti..
> un menischino rotto e passa la paura...


a 18 paghi ancora i denti alla figlia?? 
imho fai una cazzzata


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq non fate le racchie acidone...siamo state zoccolette pure noi!!!


io lo sono ancora ma nessuno se ne accorge...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a 18 paghi ancora i denti alla figlia??
> imho fai una cazzzata


a rompergli i denti o a non romperglieli?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma soprattutto: dove stiamoandando?


quanti siamo?


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma soprattutto: dove stiamoandando?


e chi siamo???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	






non vuoi mettercelo in mezzo?!?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quanti siamo?


1 fiorino!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> è già sceso di un piano.
> prima era in confessionale..
> sta facendo il suo lungo percorso




















non l'avevo notato...


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io lo sono ancora ma nessuno se ne accorge...


chi ha il pane non ha i denti..
chi ha i denti non ha il pane..


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> a rompergli i denti o a non romperglieli?


a romperglieli e pagarli


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a 18 paghi ancora i denti alla figlia??
> *imho *fai una cazzzata


mi sa che te ne insegno qualcun altro, così puoi variare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> 1 fiorino!!


ti amo e ti amerò per tutta la vita, sappilo.


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a romperglieli e pagarli


ma io non vorrei pagarglieli adesso per poi romperglieli a 18..nel caso...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> chi ha il pane non ha i denti..
> chi ha i denti non ha il pane..


e se ce li ha glieli rompi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma io non vorrei pagarglieli adesso per poi romperglieli a 18..nel caso...



ma scusa, portati avanti e rompiglieli ora. perché aspettare che compia 18 anni?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti amo e ti amerò per tutta la vita, sappilo.


è un difetto che hanno in molti

imho ovviamente


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e se ce li ha glieli rompi...


 
bottegai...non ho letto tutto il post, ma qualcuno ha dato dei buoni consigli a mirti per l'idea trasgressiva??
siete tutti delle chiaviche


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> chi ha il pane non ha i denti..
> chi ha i denti non ha il pane..


non me lo dire....qua tutti mi vogliono e nessuno mi prende


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è un difetto che hanno in molti
> 
> imho ovviamente



ROTFL






(ciapa sù e porta a cà)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> bottegai...non ho letto tutto il post, ma qualcuno ha dato dei buoni consigli a mirti per l'idea trasgressiva??
> siete tutti delle chiaviche


certo, il toro per il rodeo domestico


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> bottegai...non ho letto tutto il post, ma qualcuno ha dato dei buoni consigli a mirti per l'idea trasgressiva??
> siete tutti delle chiaviche


io volevo scriverle di restare in astinenza un sei mesi e poi chiudersi in stanza finchè morte non li separi...ma mi sembrava troppo trasgressiva...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ROTFL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


minchionazza almeno la traduzione...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non me lo dire....qua tutti mi vogliono e nessuno mi prende



senti...

io odio fare la pignolina del gruppo ma...


la verità è che tu la prometti a tutti e poi non la dai a nessuno


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ROTFL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MCCV??
Ma che cazz0 vuoi??


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non me lo dire....qua tutti mi vogliono e nessuno mi prende


sai cos'è?
non hai quel non so che di misterioso...
manca quell'aurea di mistero che rende tanto attraente una donna.
e poi ti puzzano i piedi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> minchionazza almeno la traduzione...



eh no sennò asudemuccia mi si inalbera


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> senti...
> 
> io odio fare la pignolina del gruppo ma...
> 
> ...


la gatta morta insomma....e io non posso nemmeno annusare...non sento gli odori...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh no sennò asudemuccia mi si inalbera


ma anche chi se ne fotte no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> MCCV??
> Ma che cazz0 vuoi??


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> io volevo scriverle di restare in astinenza un sei mesi e poi chiudersi in stanza finchè morte non li separi...ma mi sembrava troppo trasgressiva...


sempre che lui non la mandi a cagare e dopo i sei mesi lei vada in giro per casa chiamando  il gatto con micio micio...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

comunque ho un cazz.o di mal di testa..ho preso due aulin e non mi passa..che devo fare? passo alle testate al muro?


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo, il toro per il rodeo domestico





Italia1 ha detto:


> io volevo scriverle di restare in astinenza un sei mesi e poi chiudersi in stanza finchè morte non li separi...ma mi sembrava troppo trasgressiva...


 
che fave.
ricordatemi di rivolgermi a voi se avrò bisogno di  rinvigorire i rapporti di coppia..


----------



## Minerva (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ROTFL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ah no eh
se cominciate con i ruttini me ne vado


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti amo e ti amerò per tutta la vita, sappilo.


CHE SCHIFO!!!!!!!!!!!
sei davvero scandalosa........e dicevi che tra voi era tutto finito....

sei tutta chiacchiere e (niente) distintivo!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sai cos'è?
> non hai quel non so che di misterioso...
> manca quell'aurea di mistero che rende tanto attraente una donna.
> e poi ti puzzano i piedi.



in effetti dovrebbe diventare un po' più riservata... 
e dire che le è arrivato anche un dono dal cielo: amanteseria. ma anzichè imparare, ha preferito sfotterla.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> la* gatta morta *insomma....e io non posso nemmeno annusare...non sento gli odori...


ma perchè si dice morta??? come fa a troieggiare se è stecchita??
almeno in convalescenza...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sempre che lui non la mandi a cagare e dopo i sei mesi lei vada in giro per casa chiamando  il gatto con micio micio...
















bisogna anche prendersi dei rischi per un bene superiore...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> comunque ho un cazz.o di mal di testa..ho preso due aulin e non mi passa..che devo fare? passo alle testate al muro?


io andrei sul drastico:quante pallottole hai in canna??


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè si dice morta??? come fa a troieggiare se è stecchita??
> almeno in convalescenza...


ma ti sembra che a QUEST'ORA SI POSSA rispondere a questi quesiti fondamentali?
perchè il dentifricio cade matematicamente nel lavandino invece che rimanere sullo spazzolino?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> CHE SCHIFO!!!!!!!!!!!
> sei davvero scandalosa........e dicevi che tra voi era tutto finito....
> 
> sei tutta chiacchiere e (niente) distintivo!!!!


è amore platonico, lo sanno tutti che è finita tra noi

però quando mi risponde così senza esitazioni a battute di film o canzoni, non capisco più niente


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io andrei sul drastico:quante pallottole hai in canna??


tesoro..ultimamente parecchie...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma ti sembra che a QUEST'ORA SI POSSA rispondere a questi quesiti fondamentali?
> perchè il dentifricio cade matematicamente nel lavandino invece che rimanere sullo spazzolino?


senti, almeno stasera alle sgommate non arriviamoci!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma ti sembra che a QUEST'ORA SI POSSA rispondere a questi quesiti fondamentali?
> perchè il dentifricio cade matematicamente nel lavandino invece che rimanere sullo spazzolino?


forse perché hai il parkinson?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti, almeno stasera alle sgommate non arriviamoci!!!


beh...bisogna impegnarcisi però...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> tesoro..ultimamente parecchie...





Asudem ha detto:


> senti, almeno stasera alle sgommate non arriviamoci!!!


non vorrei dirlo, ma tira una brutta aria.

IMAO


(questa non te l'aspettavi di sicuro)


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> forse perché hai il parkinson?


no, io uso denim...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> no, io uso denim...



ah non era ddt contro le zanzare?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non vorrei dirlo, ma tira una brutta aria.
> 
> IMAO
> 
> ...


se mettiamo in pista le sgommate mi sembra matematico...
PDGI


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> è amore platonico, lo sanno tutti che è finita tra noi
> 
> però quando mi risponde così senza esitazioni a battute di film o canzoni, non capisco più niente


nn ti credo più, ormai mi sei caduta dal cuore!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non vorrei dirlo, ma tira una brutta aria.
> 
> IMAO
> 
> ...


*
MVDVIC*


(mò và dar via il cu...)


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ah non era ddt contro le zanzare?


sei morta? no quindi non è ddt...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> nn ti credo più, ormai mi sei caduta dal cuore!!!!


lo dici ma non lo pensi  

	
	
		
		
	


	





se avessi qualcosa da nascondere non scrivere così in chiaro, no?


(*****asu aiuatami... come ne esco da questa situazione=?)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> sei morta? no quindi non è ddt...


io sono un tafano, pirla


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo dici ma non lo pensi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma guarda che è semplicemente che hai la faccia come il culo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *
> MVDVIC*
> 
> 
> (mò và dar via il cu...)


questa mi piace. per usarla devo pagarti i diritti?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io sono un tafano, pirla


non ti sopravvalutare....cugghiunazza...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

brugoletta, a che ora è l'intervista con vale a matrix??
mi sto così divertendo che sarà un dramma staccarmi dal pc


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma guarda che è semplicemente che hai la faccia come il culo...


questo forum è davvero un covo di cafoni


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> brugoletta, a che ora è l'intervista con vale a matrix??
> mi sto così divertendo che sarà un dramma staccarmi dal pc


vale? chi cazz.o è vale?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> brugoletta, a che ora è l'intervista con vale a matrix??
> mi sto così divertendo che sarà un dramma staccarmi dal pc


puoi andartene se non gradisci la compagnia


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> vale? chi cazz.o è vale?


il dottor rossi, cuionazzo


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> puoi andartene se non gradisci la compagnia


amore, se potessimo guardarla insieme sarebbe l'apotesi


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questo forum è davvero un covo di cafoni


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> questo forum è davvero un covo di cafoni


opsss..mi pevdoni...sua maestà Victovia di Svezia


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il dottor rossi, cuionazzo


posso dire che valentino rossi mi sta sul cubo?


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo dici ma non lo pensi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nn ho bisogno di acronimi Io!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> amore, se potessimo guardarla insieme sarebbe l'apotesi


giusto guardarla. sentirla, la vedo dura.


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> posso dire che valentino rossi mi sta sul cubo?


per quel che vale puoi dirlo 

	
	
		
		
	


	








influisce sulle borse asiatiche però..io ci andrei cauto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> nn ho bisogno di acronimi Io!!!!!



che c'entrano gli acronimi, confettino mio?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> giusto guardarla. sentirla, la vedo dura.


non porre limiti alla provvidenza..


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

mentre mi aggiusto una calza con la riga e mi chiudo il tubino vi saluto amici, spiace lasciarvi ma la notte è piccola
che canale è matrix? il 5?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per quel che vale puoi dirlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   che indisponente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mentre mi aggiusto una calza con la riga e mi chiudo il tubino vi saluto amici, spiace lasciarvi ma la notte è piccola
> che canale è matrix? il 5?


mi pare di sì. tu cambia canale, quando vedi il pirla riccioluto sei arrivata


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mentre mi aggiusto una calza con la riga e mi chiudo il tubino vi saluto amici, spiace lasciarvi ma la notte è piccola
> che canale è matrix? il 5?


t'ho cumprà i calsèt de seta con la riga nera...
camminavi al mio fianco come una pantera...
ahhhhhhhhhhh il pistola sarei mì??
il pistola te sè ti, te lavuri tuto el dì
c'hai la mijè da mantenì
ahhhhhhhhhhh
il pistola sarei mì??


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> giusto guardarla. sentirla, la vedo dura.


diglielo a 'ste due sciammannate....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> diglielo a 'ste due sciammannate....



perché due?

ps. a me valentino piace


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per quel che vale puoi dirlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche sulle borse sotto gli occhi...ormai non ho più remore...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

tra che devo preparami un paninazzo e mettermi comoda per vale io vi mando a cagare..
cioè, vi saluto e vi auguro una notte serena


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tra che devo preparami un paninazzo e mettermi comoda per vale io vi mando a cagare..
> cioè, vi saluto e vi auguro una notte serena


idem....


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo dici ma non lo pensi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io scrivo in chiaro, voi per acronimi...ecco cosa c'entrano!!!!



angelodelmale ha detto:


> che c'entrano gli acronimi, confettino mio?


IMHO ad esempio è l'acronimo di In My Honest Opinion!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

ma non disperate!!
se mi annoia torno!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> perché due?
> 
> ps. a me valentino piace


ti dispiace chiamare il 118? mi si è aperto un varco sotto il culo e sono finito in cantina...


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tra che devo preparami un paninazzo e mettermi comoda per vale io vi mando a cagare..
> cioè, vi saluto e vi auguro una notte serena





Italia1 ha detto:


> idem....


 
che bello amici!! una seduta di divanoterapia collettiva!!!
qualcuno ha portato le cartine?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Io scrivo in chiaro, voi per acronimi...ecco cosa c'entrano!!!!
> 
> 
> *
> IMHO ad esempio è l'acronimo di In My Honest Opinion*!!!!


quello che mi piace di confu è che è sempre attenta , veloce e in prima linea


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non disperate!!
> se mi annoia torno!!


non ci troverai...opera una scelta...pizzettara...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ti dispiace chiamare il 118? mi si è aperto un varco sotto il culo e sono finito in cantina...


mangiato pesante??


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello che mi piace di confu è che è sempre attenta , veloce e in prima linea




















confù, non ha resistito a darti della cogliona prima di andarsene...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Io scrivo in chiaro, voi per acronimi...ecco cosa c'entrano!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO ad esempio è l'acronimo di In My Honest Opinion!!!!



come sei diventata pignola. manca una i! se avessi qualcosa da nascondere, non SCRIVEREI così in chiaro. era ovvio 



ma lo so cosa sono gli acronimi! continuo però a non capire cosa c'entrino, mica comunichiamo messaggi scabrosi, sono acronimi conosciuti a tutto il mondo (fuorchè alla asu)


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non ci troverai...opera una scelta...pizzettara...


ma dai...è così confortante tenere le fette in due scarpe!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mangiato pesante??


delusione cocente...vale poi è SEMPRE veloce...


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> confù, non ha resistito a darti della cogliona prima di andarsene...



Mica l'ho dato ad Asu della cogliona.....mi sono limitata a darlo ad  Angelo..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Italia sei poco attento!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> confù, non ha resistito a darti della cogliona* prima di andarsene*...



ma figurati!! tengo il pc acceso così vi leggo


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma dai...è così confortante tenere le fette in due scarpe!!


mi hai preso per un feticista?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello che mi piace di confu è che è sempre attenta , veloce e in prima linea




















   si perde per altri thread e quando torna legge l'ultimo post, fottendosene delle 5 pagine che sono state scritte nel frattempo


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Mica l'ho dato ad Asu della cogliona.....mi sono limitata a darlo ad  Angelo.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non hai letto la virgola confù..quella poco attenta sei tu...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Mica l'ho dato ad Asu della cogliona.....mi sono limitata a darlo ad  Angelo.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























ma che devo dare ragione ad asu? 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























è lei che ha dato della cogliona a te...


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

mi è venuta in mente l'idea trasgressiva!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Mica l'ho dato ad Asu della cogliona.....mi sono limitata a darlo ad  Angelo.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gemellina, perdonami ma lo togli dal cuore: non stai capendo un *****. 

	
	
		
		
	


	













è asu che ha dato della cogliona a te


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi è venuta in mente l'idea trasgressiva!!!


hai sbagliato tred, minchiona!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> gemellina, perdonami ma lo togli dal cuore: non stai capendo un *****.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il terzo che glielo dice vince l'orsetto in poliestere


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi è venuta in mente l'idea trasgressiva!!!





Asudem ha detto:


> hai sbagliato tred, minchiona!!
















   legatele, sembrano le gemelle kessler rincoglionite dalla vecchiaia


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> come sei diventata pignola. manca una i! se avessi qualcosa da nascondere, non SCRIVEREI così in chiaro. era ovvio
> 
> 
> 
> ma lo so cosa sono gli acronimi! continuo però a non capire cosa c'entrino, mica comunichiamo messaggi scabrosi, sono acronimi conosciuti a tutto il mondo (fuorchè alla asu)


Miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

ma oggi nessuno capisce le mie battute!!!nn avevo manco fatto caso che mancasse un I in _scriverei

_La mia battuta era sempre riferito al fatto che dico che mi sei caduta dal cuore ma nn lo penso...perchè se avessi qualcosa da nascondere nn scriveri in chiaro!!!!

ed io t'ho risposto che nn ho bisogno di acronimi(visto che stavate cazzeggiando con quelli) per dirti che mi sei caduta dal cuore!!!! Ufffffffff

u capisti????


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

ok..dopo 85 pagine e ben 844 post siamo arrivati ad un punto:
Confù è cogliona....


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai sbagliato tred, minchiona!!


posso chiedere l'aiuto del pubblico?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi è venuta in mente l'idea trasgressiva!!!


stai cercando di sbarazzarti della locusta?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il terzo che glielo dice vince l'orsetto in poliestere



rileggendo i thread (cosa che confu non fa) vedo che la terza sono stata io.

dov'è il mio orsetto?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ok..dopo 85 pagine e ben 844 post siamo arrivati ad un punto:
> Confù è cogliona....


per te quante righe ci sono volute oltre il titolo??


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> legatele, sembrano le gemelle kessler rincoglionite dalla vecchiaia


e non sono vecchie!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per te quante righe ci sono volute oltre il titolo??


1


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> rileggendo i thread (cosa che confu non fa) vedo che la terza sono stata io.
> 
> dov'è il mio orsetto?


lo stanno cucendo sette cinesini !!
un attimo che arriva.
Se non vuoi aspettare c'abbiamo un pesce rosso di 13 anni


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e non sono vecchie!


uomo...


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> gemellina, perdonami ma lo togli dal cuore: non stai capendo un *****.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per prima cosa io Asu nn me l'ero filata di striscio...quindi che mi abbia dato della cogliona poco importava!!!!

e per seconda cosa siete una mannerata di scassapagghiari che nn avevate capito la mia battuta!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> legatele, sembrano le gemelle kessler rincoglionite dalla vecchiaia


non ti permettere!!
cafona racchia maleducata
La tua Hellen


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Per prima cosa io Asu nn me l'ero filata di striscio...quindi che mi abbia dato della cogliona poco importava!!!!
> 
> e per seconda cosa siete una mannerata di scassapagghiari che nn avevate capito la mia battuta!!!!!
























non ce la posso fare..
abbattetela vi prego....


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si perde per altri thread e quando torna legge l'ultimo post, fottendosene delle 5 pagine che sono state scritte nel frattempo


Ma che posso farci se stò facendo altro!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> uomo...


opss...ho dimenticato di scrivere decrepite?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Per prima cosa io Asu nn me l'ero filata di striscio...quindi che mi abbia dato della cogliona poco importava!!!!
> 
> e per seconda cosa siete una mannerata di scassapagghiari che nn avevate capito la mia battuta!!!!!



gemellina, stiamo rischiando di andara avanti fino all'alba, continuando a non capirci  

	
	
		
		
	


	





voltiamo pagina


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo stanno cucendo sette cinesini !!
> un attimo che arriva.
> Se non vuoi aspettare c'abbiamo un pesce rosso di 13 anni


anche il pesce cucito da bambini cinesi?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> non ce la posso fare..
> abbattetela vi prego....


fa pure l'arrogante!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








io la butterei in un  tred dell'insonne


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> gemellina, stiamo rischiando di andara avanti fino all'alba, continuando a non capirci
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

ma è ancora questo il post del cesso obeso affezzionato?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche il pesce cucito da bambini cinesi?


aspetta...scusa, non è un pesce. E' un involtino primavera


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma è ancora questo il post del cesso obeso affezzionato?


imperituramente....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non ti permettere!!
> cafona racchia maleducata
> *La tua Hellen*
























   grulla.

quindi brugolina è alice con le sue meraviglie?


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fa pure l'arrogante!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e poi ci mandiamo irreponsabile a riprenderla...


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> grulla.
> 
> quindi brugolina è alice con le sue meraviglie?


certo.E tu sei il cappellaio matto


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> imperituramente....


ecco perchè mi è tornata voglia di cotechino!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ma che posso farci se stò facendo altro!!!!



gemellina mi stai diventando permalosa? guarda che ti termino eh


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e poi ci mandiamo irreponsabile a riprenderla...


risalgo da sola!!!!no Irresponsabile tenetevelo!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> e poi ci mandiamo irreponsabile a riprenderla...


Dio mio, ma sei perverso!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> aspetta...scusa, non è un pesce. E' un involtino primavera


forse non è più tanto buono...  aspetto per l'orsetto và


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> risalgo da sola!!!!no Irresponsabile tenetevelo!!!!


ma ti potrebbe scaldare durantew le freddi notti invernali...hai un camino no?


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> gemellina *mi stai diventando permalosa?* guarda che ti termino eh


macchè, ho dimenticato la faccina!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ecco perchè mi è tornata voglia di cotechino!!!


tassa di lusso...mi devi 20.000


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> risalgo da sola!!!!no Irresponsabile tenetevelo!!!!



non esageriamo ora. irresponsabile non se lo merita  

	
	
		
		
	


	





gemellina t'aiuto io, dammi la manina, turnica, metti il piede là  e issati


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

ciao raga..devo proprio scappare.
vi linko una perla prima di andarmene...seguite il mio link con le foto badoo e vedrete se non sono beffissima

www.m'aveterottoilchezz.ic


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> macchè, ho dimenticato la faccina!!!


si dice persa non dimenticata...


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma ti potrebbe scaldare durantew le freddi notti invernali...*hai un camino no?*


preferisco buttarmici dentro!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

io vado raga...grazie!! stasera ero indecisa se prendere o no qualche goccia di lexotan ma mi sa che non ne ho più bisogno


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> preferisco buttarmici dentro!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ciao raga..devo proprio scappare.
> vi linko una perla prima di andarmene...seguite il mio link con le foto badoo e vedrete se non sono beffissima
> 
> www.m'aveterottoilchezz.ic


notte brugoletta.

www.colkezzkeklicc.com


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> notte brugoletta.
> 
> www.colkezzkeklicc.com


inutile dire che ho clikkato entrambi


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io vado raga...grazie!! stasera ero indecisa se prendere o no qualche goccia di lexotan ma mi sa che non ne ho più bisogno


300 euro. se vuoi fattura sono 400..e solo perchè sei tu...paninaia..


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

Notte Kessler


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> inutile dire che ho clikkato entrambi


si, era proprio inutile...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io vado raga...grazie!! stasera ero indecisa se prendere o no qualche goccia di lexotan ma mi sa che non ne ho più bisogno


peggiori di giorno in giorno, acida!

notte ehm... c'è confu... ti saluto formalmente:

notte asu


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Notte Kessler


sei già qui???
incredibile!!!!
pensavo fossi a pagina 3


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> inutile dire che ho clikkato entrambi




















   giuro che mi commuovo, al pensiero che sei vera


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non esageriamo ora. irresponsabile non se lo merita
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhh finalmente un'animella pia....grazie!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> peggiori di giorno in giorno, acida!
> 
> notte ehm... c'è confu... ti saluto formalmente:
> 
> notte asu


stasera vuoi dormire a destra o sinistra??


----------



## brugola (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> notte brugoletta.
> 
> www.colkezzkeklicc.com


 
ciao fiocchettina mia...ricordati che le tue unghie hanno il 74%  di possibilità di incarnirsi.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> stasera vuoi dormire a destra o sinistra??



sai che preferisco il lato sinistro del letto, per la gambuccia


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sei già qui???
> incredibile!!!!
> pensavo fossi a pagina 3


se nn la smetti di fare la spiritosa vedi come ti faccio ballare il Dada Umpa!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ciao fiocchettina mia...ricordati che le tue unghie hanno il 74%  di possibilità di incarnirsi.



guarda che ti riprendo la foto del fiocchetto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ohhhh finalmente un'animella pia....grazie!!!



di nulla gemellina, sai che è un piacere


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda che ti riprendo la foto del fiocchetto


l'hai data a cani e porci....


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> peggiori di giorno in giorno, acida!
> 
> notte ehm... c'è confu... ti saluto formalmente:
> 
> notte asu


Tanto ormai ti ho cancellata dal mio cuore!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> se nn la smetti di fare la spiritosa vedi come ti faccio ballare il Dada Umpa!!!!








   si ricorre alle minacce


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> l'hai data a cani e porci....


veramente ce l'hanno solo le gemelle, quindi non permetterti


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

mi sta venendo da vomitare....


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> veramente ce l'hanno solo le gemelle, quindi non permetterti


allora devono solo decidere chi essere....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Tanto ormai ti ho cancellata dal mio cuore!!!


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> veramente ce l'hanno solo le gemelle, quindi non permetterti


L'hai data ad entrambe????


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si ricorre alle minacce


A mali estremi, estremi rimedi!!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> L'hai data ad entrambe????


contemporaneamente!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> L'hai data ad entrambe????



why not?

rimane tutto in famiglia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> contemporaneamente!!!!!!!!!!!



non è vero.
ad asu l'ho data in agosto.
a brugola pochi giorni fa


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> A mali estremi, estremi rimedi!!!!


comunque anche il Tuca Tuca non scherza un *****...


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non è vero.
> ad asu l'ho data in agosto.
> a brugola pochi giorni fa


proprio di fresco...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> proprio di fresco...



sì.
anche se in realtà l'aveva già vista


----------



## Old Italia1 (7 Novembre 2008)

vabbè io vado che non mi sento bene...sto per vomitare..notte...


----------



## Old Confù (7 Novembre 2008)

queste ultime rivelazioni sono state davvero pesanti ...nn ce la posso fare vado a nanna....è troppo per me sentirmi dare della cogliona da 4 shampisti.(e poi da che pulpito.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  ..& scoprire che Angelo la dà ancora alle Kessler...il mio cuore nn regge!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> vabbè io vado che non mi sento bene...sto per vomitare..notte...



evita di farlo qua sui nostri piedi.

notte minchiun


----------



## Old amarax (8 Novembre 2008)

*x amanteseria*

Buon giorno! Novità?


----------



## MK (8 Novembre 2008)

sperella ha detto:


> mah ....non sono molto d'accordo , anzi , forse forse si è più belle a 30 / 40 che a 18 .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (8 Novembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> queste ultime rivelazioni sono state davvero pesanti ...nn ce la posso fare vado a nanna....è troppo per me sentirmi dare della cogliona da 4 shampisti.(*e poi da che pulpito*....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















non è corretto dire che la dò ancora alle gemelline kessler, bensì che l'ho data anche ad alice dopo averla data ad ellen


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non è corretto dire che la dò ancora alle gemelline kessler, bensì che l'ho data anche ad alice dopo averla data ad ellen


senti ciccia...non solo da te non l'ho presa ma non te l'ho neanche offerta.
essendo fi ga di legno io non prendo e non do.
che sia ben chiaro!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti ciccia...non solo da te non l'ho presa ma non te l'ho neanche offerta.
> essendo fi ga di legno io non prendo e non do.
> che sia ben chiaro!!


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti ciccia...non solo da te non l'ho presa ma non te l'ho neanche offerta.
> essendo fi ga di legno io non prendo e non do.
> che sia ben chiaro!!


Neanche per una piallatina? Neanche in prestito??? Uffffffffffffffffffff!!!


----------



## Old Italia1 (8 Novembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Neanche per una piallatina? Neanche in prestito??? Uffffffffffffffffffff!!!


beh...se ti prospetti come falegname dai il fianco ad un due di picche sicuro....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (9 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti ciccia...non solo da te non l'ho presa ma non te l'ho neanche offerta.
> essendo fi ga di legno io non prendo e non do.
> che sia ben chiaro!!


menti sapendo di mentina


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> l'hai data a cani e porci....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


brugolina, difendi la tua fiocchettina da questo bruto


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non è corretto dire che la dò ancora alle gemelline kessler, bensì che l'ho data anche ad alice dopo averla data ad ellen


che poi l'hai data ad una kessler....
chi ti conosce??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> che poi l'hai data ad una kessler....
> chi ti conosce??


allora ridammela indietro subito


----------



## brugola (10 Novembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora ridammela indietro subito


l'hai data all'altra kessler.
e poi brugola regalata non va più ridata


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> l'hai data all'altra kessler.
> e poi brugola regalata non va più ridata


l'ho data anche a te qualche giorno fa, via email!


----------

